# حلقة من برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس



## Maya (6 فبراير 2006)

*حلقة من برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس*

*من بين الحلقات الهامة في تاريخ برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس الذي يقدمه المذيع المعتوه فيصل القاسم حلقة تناولت الحديث عن ( ربط الغرب بين الإسلام والإرهاب ) وكانت تلك الحلقة لمن يتذكرها  مليئة بالإساءات إلى المسيحية  ووصلت بالضيف المشارك عفواً بالإرهابي المشارك لاتهام المسيحية بالإرهاب ، مؤكداً تلميحات المعتوه فيصل القاسم في مقدمة البرنامج ، ربما هذه الحلقة قديمة تعود لعدة أشهر لكني أعتقد أنها تحتاج إلى مناقشة  لما تضمنته من إساءة  للمسيحية وللكنيسة باتهامات باطلة مبنية على حقد أسود من مجموعة من الإرهابيين ولما تطرحه أيضاً حول موضوع قديم جديد يثار الحديث عنه بين فترة وأخرى  ...

مقدمة البرنامج على لسان مقدم الحلقة فيصل القاسم : 

لماذا أصبح المسلمون ملطشة للي يسوى وما يسواش؟ ألم يتعرض دينهم الحنيف لأبشع عملية تشويهٍ في التاريخ في السنوات الماضية من خلال ربطه عضوياً بما يسمى الإرهاب؟ لماذا يختزلون أكثر من مليار مسلم في تنظيم القاعدة؟ لماذا لم يختزلوا المسيحية بالألوية الحمراء الإيطالية أو جماعة العمل المباشر الفرنسي أو بايدن هوف الألمانية أو الجيش الجمهوري الأيرلندي؟ لماذا لم يختزلوا البوذية بالجيش الأحمر الياباني واليهودية بعصابة هاغانا ؟ أليس العنف موجوداً في كل الأديان؟ هل نسينا الحروب الصليبية التي شنها المسيحيون باسم الدين؟ لماذا نتجاهل محاكم التفتيش وتاريخ الكنيسة الأسود في الإرهاب وسفك الدماء؟ يتساءل آخر ، أليست كل الأعمال التي يقوم بها المسلمون بدوافع سياسية بحتة؟ هل يقتلون لأنهم إرهابيون أم لأنهم مظلومون في كل بقاع العالم؟ لكن في المقابل أليس معظم جماعات العنف في العصر الحديث إسلامية التوجه؟ لماذا يُلبس المسلمون قضاياهم وسياستهم ثوبا دينيا؟ أليست المرجعية الروحية والفكرية التي يستند إليها القتلة مرجعية إسلامية؟ أليست التعاليم الإرهابية موجودة في الإسلام قبل بن لادن؟ تتساءل ضيفتنا، هل نسينا أن ثلاثة من الخلفاء ماتوا ذبحاً ؟ أليس من الخطأ تبرير الأعمال الإرهابية التي يقوم بها المسلمون على أنها مدفوعة سياسية؟

على الرابط التالي تقديم للحلقة بالكامل مكتوبة وفيها الحوار كما ورد في تلك الحلقة : 

http://christpal.com/press/aletjah_almu3akes.htm#L1*

*أو على الرابط : 
http://www.aljazeera.net/channel/archive/archive?ArchiveId=131089*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 فبراير 2006)

*دكتورة وفاء سلطان.....إمرأة هزمت الشيطان*

*شتان ما بين الاعجاب و الانبهار  فالإعجاب يبقى اما الانبهار فهو وهج سريع  يذهب كالبرق 
أشياء كثيرة عندما نراها لأول مرة ننبهر بها انبهارا كبيرا  و لكن بعد أن يزول وهج الانبهار الاول نتعجب *
*بشدة  و نسأل انفسنا " كيف كنت معجبا بشدة كل هذا الاعجاب بهذا الشيئ القميئ المقزز المقرف؟؟؟؟؟ بل *
*حتى كيف كنت أطيقه؟؟"
كنت و انا طفل احب بشدة فيلم "مطاردة غرامية" بطولة فؤاد المهندس و شويكار  بل اننى  كنت أحب بشدة *
*كل أفلام هذين الممثلين التى قاما بطولتها فى الفترة من عام 1965 الى عام1972  مثل شنبو فى المصيدة *
*و اخطر رجل فى العالم و عودة اخطر رجل فى العالم و العتبة جزاز وإنت اللى .....
و كنت اثناء عودتى من المدرسة اذا علمت ان التليفزيون سوف يذيع احد هذه  الافلام فإننى اعود جريا  *
*فى محاولة لتقليل الجزء الذى سيضيع على مشاهدته من الفيلم الى أقل حد ممكن  
و لكنى الآن اذا صادفت احد تلك الافلام القميئة فإننى اغلق جهاز التليفزيون فورا و اسأل نفسى نفس *
*السؤال " كيف كنت معجبا بشدة كل هذا الاعجاب  بهذا الشيئ القميئ المقزز المقرف؟؟؟؟؟"
هناك اشياء يذهب عنها وهج الانبهار الاولى هذا سريعا جدا و هناك اشياء تظل ساقطا فى وهم انك معجبا *
*بها لفترة طويلة بينما انت فى الحقيقة منبهرا فقط و لست معجبا
من تلك الاشياء "قناة الجزيرة الفضائية" فعندما اسسها فى اول وهلة "جميل عازر" الصحفى اللندنى *
*المعروف -لا اعرف اصوله العرقية اذا كان مارونيا او آشوريا او روميا و لكنه بالتأكيد ليس ارمنيا و لا *
*قبطيا بلا شك - الذى كان رئيسا للقسم العربى لإذاعة البى بى سى  [ذلك الصحفى كان آخر من اشرف *
*على القسم العربى لإذاعة البى بى سى  و آخر من حافظ على حيادية تلك الاذاعة كإذاعة للخبر و ليس *
*للتعليق  حيث سقطت تلك الاذاعة بعد ان احيل الرجل الى التقاعد و انتقاله للعاصمة القطرية و تحولت الى *
*اذاعة اسلامية متطرفى للتعليق و ليس للخبر و بإمتياز] جعل منها فى الوهلة الاولى صورة طبق الاصل *
*لفضائية  سى إن إن الامريكية و كنت وقتها فى قمة الانبهار بها و ببرامجها  و لكن تدريجيا و بسرعة  *
*مذهلة تحولت الى تطرفها الاسلامى الحالى و تحولت الى محطة للتعليق و التحليل الاسلامى المتطرف و *
*ليس محطة للخبر  و بدأت المذيعات المحجبات تغزين شاشات المحطة بثقة و ثبات و بدأت العناصر *
*الارهابية المعروفة بتطرفها المحمدى مثل أحمد منصور( كان أماما لمسجد بالفيوم قبض عليه مئات المرات *
*فى جرائم تطهير عرقى مورست من قبل تنظيم الجماعة الاسلامية -عمر عبد الرحمن- الذى كان اميرا *
*محليا له و لكن كان القبض دائما وفقا لسياسة الباب الدوار المعروفة  مصداقا لقول رسول الارهاب لا يؤخذ *
*دم نصرانى من مسلم .إنضم لحزب العمل و التحالف المحمدى و أصبح يرسل مقالات الى صحيفته "الشعب" *
*بالبريد تنشر فى صفحة البريد و فى احيان قليلة تنول الرضا المحمدى السامى و تنشر فى صفحة الرأى   *
*ثم سافر الى قطر للعمل كمدرس ابتدائى لمادة التربية الاسلامية ثم بدأ  يعطى دروسا خصوصية لأبناء *
*الأمراء  فى امارة قطر على طريقة كيف تصبح ارهابى  او بالنسبة للامراء كيف تصبح ممولا للارهاب *
*فأعجب  به والد احد الابناء الذى يعطيه دروسا خصوصية و قام بتعيينه فى قناة الجزيرة فعرف معنى لبس *
*البدل الايطالية السينييه بعد الجلباب القصير بدون سروال  و عرف السيارة المرسيدس بعد الصندل السٌنى *
*و تخلص من علامات الفقر المدقع و رمال صحراء الصعيد فى مصر الى من شيئ واحد وه هو تحريك *
*الحواجب بعصبية رهيبة و  توسيع العينين بطريقة مرعبة ) و فيصل القاسم العنصر الارهابى السورى *
*الذى ظل يجوب اوروبا متنقلا بين الصحف الخليجية التى تصدر من عواصم الحضارة فى الغرب يبث من *
*خلالها تطرفه الاسلامى حتى اصطفاه  الشيخ صاحب المحطة للإنضمام لقافلة إنا إرهابا الخاصة بالشيخ 
و تحول تدريجيا جميل عازر و فريقه الى الايتام على مائدة اللئام فقد كان هؤلاء الايتام ما هم الا الخبرة *
*التى احتاجتها عناصر الارهاب المحمدى فى البداية للحصول الى المصداقية الدولية و قد امنتهى دورهم بعد *
*ان تم تجميع كل عناصر الارهاب المحمدى تلك من كل فج عميق  لبث الاكاذيب المحمدية
هذا و يعد برنامج " الاتجاه المعاكس"  من أشهر برامج المحطة و هو يقوم فى فلسفته الاساسية على   *
*معادله معينة ثابتة كنت قد سمعتها لأول مرة على لسان داليا رابين فيلوسوف التى كانت تشغل وظيفة ناطق *
*اعلامى لدى الحكومة الاسرائيلية و أذاعت الفضائية الإخبارية المصرية "النيل للاخبار" خبرا كاذبا عن ان *
*هناك مذبحة لعشرة رهبان تم اعدامهم دون محاكمة  فى باحة كنيسة المهد ببيت لحم على يد القوات *
*الاسرائيلية فسارعت داليا رابين بسذاجة بالاتصال تليفونيا بسميحة دحروج رئيسة تلك القناة طالبة تكذيب *
*الخبر  فردت عليها  سميحة دحروج :" أعلم ان الخبر كطاذب و لكن هل تظنين اننى سأسمح لكى و انت *
*اليهودية الصهيونية بأن تطلعى على شاشتى لتكذبين خبر مراسلى ؟؟؟ لا فأنت واهمة  . و تلك هى المعادلة *
*لتتعرفى عليها تستطيعون يا معشر اليهود و النصارى تحقيق الانتصارات على الارض فى كل مكان فى *
*العالم فى جنين فى نابلس فى بيت لحم و لكن فى الفضاء لا و ألف لا فنحن الذين نحقق الانتصارات فى *
*القمر الصناعى النيل و العرب سات فى قناة النيل لللاخبار و قناة الجزيرة."  تلك هى المعادلة  :*
*أولا- يُدعى مفكر تحرُرى كبير يعد شرف لأى قناة ان تستضيفه مثل سعد الدين ابرهيم مثلا او الدكتورة *
*وفاء سلطان على ان يكون ظهور الضيف المتحضر من خلال  الفيديو كونفرانس و ليس فى الاستوديو مع *
*العنصر الارهابى فيصل القاسم  حيث يمنح فيصل القاسم شرف الجلوس فى الاستوديو معه و الحصول على *
*مبلغ بدل السفر الى دولة  قطر للعنصر الارهابى الهمجى المحمدى, فمال المسلم للمسلم   
ثانيا - يأتى فيصل القاسم بعنصر ارهابى محمدى  يعرفه السيف و البيداء و الخنجر و الحزام الناسف و لا *
*يعرفه المثقف او القارئ مهما كان لهذا المثقف او القارئ ميولا ارهابية و يعرفه  فيصل القاسم على انه *
*المفكر اللوذعى العبقرى المشهور الذى ربما فاق شهرة الضيف الجالس امام كاميرا الجزيرة على بعد آلاف *
*الكيلو مترات و  يوحى بهذه الطريقة  للمشاهد أن هذا الارهابى و الدكتورة  وفاء سلطان مثلا ينتمون لنفس *
*الفئة من الكائنات فهذا انسان مفكر و هذه انسانة مفكرة؟؟؟؟
ثالثا - يبدأ فيصل القاسم فى وجهة الحلقة issue pormotion بمقدمة حماسية   من النوع المعروف *
*بالحنجورى ترتفع  فيها الحناجر الى الحلاقيم  و تأخذ الاصوات  حالة الصراخ  الغاضب و ترتفع الحواجب *
*الى مقادم الرؤوس  و تتسع حدقات  العيون  حتى يصيب منظرها المشاهد بالزعر  و تنفتح الجفون حتى *
*تكاد العيون ان تسقط من الوجوه و تتحرك فيها الايدى بعفوية فاليمنى و كأن بها سيف يذبح و اليسرى و *
*كأن بها مدفع تومى جن  يطلق النار على النصارى الكفرة فى كل مكان و زمان  الظهر مشدودا حتى يكاد  *
*عموده الفقرى ان تتفكك فقراته من بعضها البعض و ينحل عقده 
فى مقدمته الحماسية ينتحل فيصل القاسم وجهتى نظر طرفى الحوار  فينتحل فى البداية وجهة نظر الارهابى *
*الموجود معه فى الاستوديو و يسأل مجموعة طويلة من الاسئلة التحريضية الارهابية التى تقوم أصلا على *
*افتراض صحة كل المعلومات التاريخية المزورة التى ندرسها فى مدارسنا و على ان التاريخ فى العالم الحر *
*الذى تباح فيه الحريات و يفتح فيه باب النقد و البحث هو  المزور؟؟؟
و بعد هذا السيل العرم من الاسئلة التحريضية الارهابية  ينتحل على استحياء صفة المثقف التقدمى و يسأل *
*سؤالين او ثلاثة فى أفضل الاحوال و لكنه يتعمد ان يعبث بخبث فى منطق الأسئلة التى  يطرحها من وجهة *
*نظر المثقف التقدمى بحيث تظهر للغوغاء الارهابيين الى اى حد ان هؤلاء الشرذِمة من المثقفين التقدميين *
*الكفرة  ما هم الا اصحاب منطق فاسد و حجة ضعيفة يسهل دحضها بفضل جهود المجاهد الكبير ارهابى بك *
*ابو جهاد ضيف الجزيرة فى الاستوديو
و الغريب فى اداء فيصل القاسم هو فرق اللهجة و الاداء  فعندما ينتحل صفة الضيف الارهابى تجده *
*متحمسا  يكاد الدم ان يفجر عروقه ليغرق الاستوديو و الكاميرات فى الرزاز الاحمر بينما تجده و هو منتحل *
*منطق المثقف التقدمى خفيض الصوت و يتكلم بمنطق فاسد ضعيف مزعور . و هذه هى اللعبة الاعلامية *
*التى تسعى من خلالها الجزيرة الى دعم الارهاب المحمدى
رابعا -  يبدأ فيصل القاسم جسم حلقته  بأسئلته الاستفزازيه للضيف المتحضر على بعد آلاف الكيلو مترات *
*من خلال الفيديو كونفرانس و التى توجه النقاش باتجاه قناعة واحده هي نتيجة الحوار  الحتميه التى لا *
*مناص منها  بأن الهمج المحمديين الارهابيين القتلة هم مساكين  ابرياء و أنهم لم يرتكبوا تلك الجرائم *
*التى يسعى الغرب الكافر لإلصاقها بهم فهذه الجرائم لا يرتكبها محمدى فلا يرتكب هذه الجرائم الا صليبر *
*كافر  من اليهود و قوم هود احفاد القرود  و فى نفس الوقت  فإن سبب حدوث تلك الجرائم(التى لم يرتكبها *
*العرب المحمديين طبعا!) هو بكل تأكيد و بلا ادنى شك أو مساحة للجدل  ظلم الغرب النصرانى التنصيرى *
*اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر  للعرب المحمديين  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟،!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!  و يعتمد فيصل القاسم على الطرح التعبوى العاطفى الذى لا دخل و لا *
*علاقة بينه و بين المنطق ؟ او التاريخ فى محاولة لأبطال سلاحى حقائق التاريخ الثابتة فى الكتب الصادرة *
*فى العالم الحر و المنطق الذى سيقف كسد منيع يحول دون وصول المشاهد الى نفس  النتيجة المحتومة *
*التى يتمنى فيصل القاسم ايصاله اليها فيلجأ لذلك الطرح  الذي يتلائم مع العقول الخربة و النفوس  *
*المشوهة و الادراك المفتت لمشاهديه  من الغوغاء العرب المحمديين  ناهيك عن  استخدام اسلوب رفع *
*الصوت للتغلب على الحجه العاقله و مقاطعة المثقف التقدمى اذا بدى لفيصل ان حجة التقدمى الملعون   قد *
*كسبت معركة المنطق ضد الغوغائية بكلماتها العاقلة التى تطرح فى عقل المشاهد من الغوغائيين العرب *
*المحمديين  جدليات فكرية  تثير اعصابهم و تزيد شكوكهم فى المعلومات المكذوبة المترسخة فى ادراكهم *
*الشائه مما قد يقود هذا الغوغائى الى استنتاجات و العياذ باللات  قد تغير من طبيعته الارهابية و تحوله *
*الى شريكا لنا فى الحضارة الانسانيةخامسا فإن فيصل القاسم يلجأ هنا و على الفور الى   أسلحة الردع *
*الفكرى التى  يمارس استخدامهما و التلويح بهما فيصل القاسم بكل براعة لردع المثقف التقدمى على *
*دحض اكاذيبه المضلة  وهذه الاسلحة هى
(1)  سلاح : "الفاصل الاعلامى " و هو بمثابة السلاح الكيماوى  فى ردعه للمثقف التقدمى حيث دائما ما *
*يستخدمه فيصل القاسم  لإيقاف المثقف التقدمى عن الاسترسال فى سرد أفكاره بصورة مرتبة 
(2)سلاح : "الوقت يداهمنا "و هو بمثابة  السلاح النووى فى قوة ردعه للمفكر المتحضر حيث انه مبرر *
*قوى  جدا  لمنع المتحضر من الاستمرار فى الكلام و لا نعلم لماذا تتوقف الساعة و يقف الوقت و لا يصبح *
*احدا عرضة لمداهمته اذا كان من يتكلم ارهابى مجرم؟ 
(3) سلاح: "المقاطعة" و تلك المقاطعة غير مقاطعة السلع النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية الصهيونية *
*الصليبية الكافرة  بل تتم هذه المقاطعة بأن يصرخ  فيصل القاسم فى وجه ضيفه المتحضر بعبارته الشهيرة" *
*وصلت نقطتك " ثم يقوم بتحويل دفة الحوار للعنصر الارهابى قائلا عبارته المشهورة" ماذا لديك لترد"  او لا *
*يحول دفة الحوار للعنصر الارهابى اذا قبل  المثقف التقدمى المتحضلر بإرهاب فيصل القاسم و امتنع عن *
*الارسترسال فى النقطة التى لم تعجب فيصل و انتقل لنقطة اقل اغضابا لفيصل  و بذلك يكون فيصل قد نجح *
*فى تشتيت افكار المثقف  او  بنقل المثقف من الاجابة عن السؤال الذى تصور فيصل القاسم انه سينجح فى *
*الاجابة عليه بدرجة ستثير فى عقل الغوغاء و الدهماء جدليات فكرية ستساعدهم على التخلص من اوهامهم *
*, و ادخال المثقف فى الحديث فى نقطة جديدة اقل جدية بصورة مفاجئة و هو يوجه كل تركيزه الى النقطة *
*السابقة  الذى كان قاب قوسين او ادنى من الوصول الى الاجابة المفحمة فيها
(4) سلاح : التعليق على الاجابة بأنها اجابة واهية او اجابة غير مقنعة للمشاهد بإنتحال عقل المشاهد *
*لتوجيهه الى استنتاج بان الاجابة المفحمة التى سمعها هى غير مقنعة حتى يوقف سيل الجدل الذاتى الذى *
*سقط فيه المشاهد بسبب قوة حجة المثقف التقدمى  و هو بهذه الطريقة يصادر على عقول مشاهديه من *
*الغوغائيين  الجهلة*

*بقية المداخلة بأسفل من فضلك تابعها.........................................................................*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 فبراير 2006)

*دكتورة وفاء سلطان ....................إمرأة غلبت الشيطان2*

*(4) سلاح : التعليق على الاجابة بأنها اجابة واهية او اجابة غير مقنعة للمشاهد بإنتحال عقل المشاهد *
*لتوجيهه الى استنتاج بان الاجابة المفحمة التى سمعها هى غير مقنعة حتى يوقف سيل الجدل الذاتى الذى *
*سقط فيه المشاهد بسبب قوة حجة المثقف التقدمى و هو بهذه الطريقة يصادر على عقول مشاهديه من *
*الغوغائيين الجهلة*
*و بعد تلك المعركة حامية الوطيس بين العقل و المنطق و حقائق التاريخ المتمثلة فى الدكتورة وفاء *
*سلطان او غيرها من ضيوف فيصل القاسم و بين فيصل القاسم ذاته الذى يريد ان يسهل الامر على ضيفه *
*الارهابى فيمهد له طريق النصر مستخدما الاسلحة الاربعة السالف ذكرها يأتى دور العنصر الارهابى *
*المجرم الجالس فى الاستوديو فى الكلام و اليكم شرحا وافيا عن اسلوب الارهابى الغوغائى الهمجى المجرم *
*فى النقاش في النقاش يبدأ الارهابى المحمدى الجالس فى الاستوديو كلامه عادة بالتقية [[ تعليق بسيط *
*منى : يقوم مذهب التقية ( مشتقة من فعل وقى أى بمعنى ستر و حمى) على أن الكذب هو أفضل الفضائل *
*the best virtue ما دام قد تم استخدامه لستر نقيصة عن الاسلام و المسلمين و دار الاسلام او فضح *
*نقيصة بالكفر و الكافرين و دار الحرب و إلصاق فضيلة بالاسلام و المسلمين دار الاسلام او إلصاق *
*نقيصة بالكفر و الكافرين و دار الحرب]] فيقول مثلا (كذبا و بهتانا و تقيةً و نفاقاً) بأن العرب و المحمديين *
*ليسوا هم الذين يرتكبون هذه المذابح العرقية ضد الاقباط فى مصر او ضد المسيحيين فى نيجيريا بل ان *
*من يفعلون هذه الجرائم هم اليهود و قوم هود احفاد القرود و العياذ باللات و ان الافعال الوحشية التى *
*تحدث فى الحافلات و محطات المواصلات و الفنادق و مدارس الاطفال فى اسرائيل العرب المحمديين منها *
*براء لان هذه الافعال القذرة لا يمكن لمحمدى ان يقوم بها فالمحمدية منها براء بل ان من يقوم بها هم *
*اليهود و قوم هود ؟ يقومون بها ضد انفسهم بغية تشويه صورة المحمدية ؟ و حتى الآن كل ما فعله هو *
*تقية بغية تبرئة المحمديين من جرائمهم و لكنه بعد ان يقدم هذا التمهيد التقوى(نسبة للتقية) ..يبدا برمى *
*سمومه بداية بكلمة " ولــــــــــكــــــــــن !!!!!!" تلك الكلمة السحرية *
*اللولبية التى تمكن قائلها من التنصل من كل الكلمات التقوية(نسبة الى التقية) التى اضطر ان يتفوه بها *
*دون اقتناع و هو عارف انه سيستطيع بعد ثوانى فقط ان يتنصل بسهولة من كل ما اضطرته ظروفه *
*التقوية ان يقوله بمجرد ان ينطق تلك الكلمة السحرية " و لـــــــكــــــــن " فيقول *
*المحمدى ولكن سياسة أمريكا الظالمة للعرب و المسلمين هى السبب فى وقوع كل تلك الجرائم الوحشية *
*الاجرامية ( تلك الجرائم التى لم يرتكبها اى عربى محمدى لأن المحمدية ترفض العنف؟؟ سببها هو ظلم *
*امريكا للعرب المحمديين؟؟؟) [[ تعليق بسيط منى : أين انت يا عقل اين انت ايها المنطق أين اين أين *
*تختبئ ؟؟ أتختبئ فى ظلمات المحمدية الارهابية ؟؟أتخاف من الارهاب بقدر ما نخاف ؟؟؟ أنك لست لحم و *
*دم مثلنا رجاء أيها المنطق لا تختبئ .أظهر نفسك الآن و قل لنا كيف ان جرائم نيويورك قد ارتكبها *
*الصرب ؟؟ حسب زعم الجزيرة القطرية و السبب الذى ارتكب الصرب من أجله هذه الجريمة حسب زعمها *
*هو مواقف أمريكا المعادية للمحمدية قل لى ايها المنطق اوليس موقف امريكا(فى ظل حكم الديمقراطيين *
*بزعامة كلينتون) من النزاع البلقانى كان التأييد الشامل الكامل لإرهابيو منظمات" إنا إرهابا "؟؟؟ ضد *
*الصرب ؟؟ اوليس ارهابيو "إنا ارهابا" هم اعداء الصرب ؟؟ الآن الصرب يثأرون لمنظمات "إنا أرهابا"*
*ممن ؟ امن حليف منظمات "انا إرهابا "ضد الصرب اى أمريكا؟؟؟ إسمع ايها المنطق اذا لم تظهر نفسك *
*الآن فلا حاجة لنا بك فانت حليف سلبى للارهاب بإختباءك من هذا اللعين]] *
*ثم يتابع .. الارهابى المجاهد الجهادى الاستشهادى الفدائى فى كشف خيوط المؤامرة النصرانية التنصيرية *
*اليهودية الصهيونية الصليبية الكافرة لإجتزاز جذور المحمدية من العالم فيقول ان تفجيرات لندن هي *
*نتيجه او بسبب مشاركة بريطانيا في غزو العراق..لا بل ان تفجيرات شرم الشيخ حدثت نتيجه لعملية *
*السلام بين مصر و اسرائيل!! ان الصرب الملاعين الذين يقومون بهذه الجرائم التى لا يمكن ان يقوم بها *
*مسلم يثأرون فقط من السياسات الظالمه ضد المحمديين و المنحازه لأمريكا النصرانية التنصيرية اليهودية *
*الصهيونية الصليبية الكافرة ، ان الصرب هم الذين خطفوا السفير الجزائرى فى العراق و يذبحونه و لكن *
*لماذا ؟؟؟ لأن الجزائر..هى التى تدير سجن ابوغريب و تعذب المساجين العرب و تلفق لهم التهم التى *
*ارتكبها هؤلاء الصرب الملاعين ..لا لا ليس بسبب ابوغريب...بل بسبب سيدى ابو علام .. لقد قبض *
*الصرب على ايهاب الشريف مبعوث نظام محمد حسنى مبارك الاسلامى السنى المتطرف للعراق و نحروه و *
*لكن لماذا ؟؟؟ لأن الاقباط النصارى الصليبيين الكفرة هم الذين يسيطرون على سجن ابو زعبل و سجن *
*القناطر و يعذبون السجناء هناك ؟؟*
*لا تتعجب مما تسمع فالمحمدى الارهابى المجرم لا يتورع عادة عن الكذب فى اى لحظة فكذبه هو أفضل *
*الفضائل فى دينه المحمدى مادام قد قام به لستر نقيصة عن الاسلام و المسلمين و دار الاسلام او فضح *
*نقيصة بالكفر و الكافرين و دار الحرب و إلصاق فضيلة بالاسلام و المسلمين دار الاسلام او إلصاق *
*نقيصة بالكفر و الكافرين و دار الحرب لذلكط فلا حاجة بنا للمنطق لنتساءل لماذا يدافع الصرب عن *
*اعداءهم المحمديين و يرتكبون ابشع الجرائم دفاعا عن اعداءهم الحقيقيين المحمديين و لماذا يجب على *
*أمريكا ان تكون فى طوح امة "إنا إرهابا " حتى يرضى عنهم الصرب و يتوقفون عن جرائمهم*
*و التقية كنظرية تطبيقها لا يقتصر على الكذب الصراح فقط لا غير بل يتعداه الى استخدام مقارنات غير *
*مترابطه عن ان الحروب الصليبية و اختراع الانتر نت و الفضائيات و القاء امريكا قنبلتين نوويتين *
*على اليابان قبل اكتشاف الاخطار البيئية لهذا السلاح و بين قيام الارهابى صدام حسين بإبادة شعبه ممن لا *
*يتحدرون من العرق العربى بالسلاح الكيماوى او بين عملية السور الحامى التى قامت بها اسرائيل *
*لتقليل مظاهر التسلح الكثيف لمنظمات الارهاب المحمدى فى الضفة و بين تصرفات منظمة الخنجر *
*الاسلامية بقيادة المفتى امين الحسينى ضد الصرب لمصلحة النازى ثم تجده يقف هاتفا خابطا بأيديه على *
*منضدة الاستوديو :ان من حق المجاهدين الفدائيين الاستشهاديين القيام بإبادة الاقباط فى مصر شمالا و *
*جنوبا لأن الاسبان الملاعين عندما استفاقوا و توحدوا طردوا المستوطنين العرب المحمديين من اسبانيا؟؟ و *
*كأن المستوطنين العرب المحمديين قد اصبحوا اصحاب الارض الاصليين فى اسبانيا او انهم كانوا اسبانا *
*اعتنقوا ديانة "إنا إرهابا" ؟؟ أوليسوا عربا جاءوا الى هذه البلدان سفاحين قاتلين سالبين ناهبين جابين *
*للجزية و المكوس و الفيئ و الغنيمة مرابعين للنساء الكافران فى مخادرهن؟؟ (لا تجادل و لا تناقش يا *
*اخ .....إسمع فقط و إعجب ثم إصمت فهذه هى تقاليد حوار الاديان الى خرس من طرشان) ثم ايش يكون *
*دم الاقباط و ايش يعنى انهم أبناء مصر الاصليين الذين لم يأتوها كغزاة من شبه الجزيرة الارهابية ؟ هل *
*دم الاقباط النجس الملعون الذى تتباكون عليه يا معشر الكفرة اطهر من دم اطفال العراق الذين تقتلهم *
*قوات امريكا أو انقى من دم اطفال فلس طين العربية المختلة الذين يقتلهم قوم هود احفاد القرود - الآت *
*تصفيق حاد و طبل و زمر و هتافات عاش مهيج الجماهير عاش مهيج الجماهير عاش مهيج *
*الجماهير عاش مهيج الجماهير عاش مهيج الجماهير و الان يبدأ السادة المشاهدين فى الرقص *
*بالسيوف تعبيرا عن النصر المظفر على مفكرى الكفر و الضلال و باركك اللات يا فيصل القاسم يا من *
*استطعت ان توفر لديانة "إنا إرهابا" ميدان قتال على الهواء كل اسبوع ينتصر فيه الارهاب المحمدى و *
*يزهق فيه اتباع الصليب و مفكريهم و حضارتهم الملعونة النجسة *
*بعض الكلمات المصفوفة التى تخرج من فم الارهاب أحيانا ما تكون جملا ،و لكن ليس لمجرد كونها جملا *
*ان لها معنى فهذا الارهابى المحمدى يقول للدكتورة وفاء سلطان ان الانسان الغربى هو الانسان الحيوان ( *
*ايوة هذا ما قاله الارهابى المحمدى الازهرى) "إن حضارة الغرب هى حضارة حيوانية و الانسان الغربى هو *
*الانسان الحيوان " و لكن هل من حقنا ان نتساءل من هو الانسان الحيوان هل هو من اخترع الميكروفون *
*ام من استخدم الميكروفون ليصرخ محرضا على قتل الانسان الحيوان الذى إخترع الميكروفون ؟؟ هل الذى *
*أخترع القمر الاصطناعى هو الانسان الحيوان ام الذى يظهر فى القناة الفضائية يختلق التبريرات لقاتلى *
*مخترعى القنوات الفضائية ثم ما هى الحضارة الحيوانية الحضارة التى أطلقت حرية الفكر و التعبير و *
*الابداع و نرى منتجاتها الحضارية ؟أمام اعيننا .أم حضارة الارهاب و المذبح و المناكح التى يقول لنا *
*مزوروا التاريخ انها كانت موجودة فى اسبانيا ؟؟؟ وقت احتلالهم لها فى حين ان بلادهم هى تلال من *
*الرمال الخالية من أى آثار للحضارة حتى و لو حضارة متخلفة فكيف يذهب مستعمر ليصطنع الحضارة فى *
*ارض احتلها و هو يعيش فى التخلف و المذبح و المناكح فى وطنه الاصلى*
*لقد وقف العنصر الارهابى زاعقا هادرا و هو يحاول ان يثبت ان للحضارة تعريف مختلف عن تعريف *
*الدكتورة وفاء سلطان لها فى حين انه ظل يقاطع الدكتورة و يصرخ فى وجهها و يتهمها بالجهل و التخلف *
*فى الحقيقة لقد ضحكت بشدة حين سمعت المصطلح المحمدى الجديد الذى أطلقة العنصر الارهابى ابراهيم *
*جعفر "الانسان الحيوان" فكنت أفكر لحظة ان اطلقه فى انه من المؤكد ان داروين قد راى ابراهيم جعفر قبل *
*ان يصل بإستنتاجاته من نظرية النشوء و الارتقاء بأن الانسان اصله قرد ؟؟ فإذا بالقرد كان يفكر فى نفس *
*ما أفكر به و لكنه يسقطه على الحضارة الغربية كلها بانها حضارة إبتدعها الانسان القرد(ليس ابراهيم *
*جعفر بل الغربيين الكفرة من القرود امثالى بصفة عامة)*
*لقد كانت الدكتورة وفاء سلطان فى قمة الزكاء عندما كانت سياستها من اللحظة الاولى لللقائين عدم السماح *
*لا للعناصر الارهابية المستضافة و لا للعنصر الارهابى فيصل القاسم بسحبها الى منطقة صراعات لهم فيها *
*من الاسلحة الشتائم و السباب و التهديد بالقتل و التكفير و الزعيق و الصراخ بينما هى عزلاء من كل *
*سلاح الا سلاحى العقل و المنطق من ناحية و حقائق التاريخ من الناحية الاخرى خاصة و أنه لمن السذاجة *
*الشديدة الاعتماد فى حرب مع الغوغائيين على هذين السلاحين الضعيفين لذلك فإنه لو كان الغرض من *
*اللقاء بالنسبة للدكتورة وفاء سلطان تفنيد الفكر الارهابى فإنه لا طائل اصلا من إضاعة الوقت و تعريض *
*حياتها للخطر بالالتقاء بأخطر الارهابيين و اعتى المجرمين على وجه الكرة الارضية*
*لذلك فقط أعلنت الدكتورة وفاء سلطان و هى تشكر فيصل القاسم على استضافتها فى بداية اللقاء ان هذه *
*الاستضافة هى فرصة بالنسبة لها لتوصيل رسالتها للجماهير لذلك فلم أرها تنساق بسذاجة الى الرد على *
*من يقومك فكرهم و كلامهم على اساس الكذب الصراح *
*فمثلا فى مرحلة من اللقاء فوجئت بالعنصر الارهابى يصرخ فى وجهها بعصبية تعتصره قائلا الاى تعرفين *
*ان بباوات أسبانيا( هل لأسبانيا باباوات و هى تتبع كنيسة رومية و ليست كنيسة مستقلة) قد افتى( و هل *
*يفتى الباباوات) بلعن أبن رشد و لعن كل من يقرا فلسفة ابن رشد فى ختام كل صلاة فى جميع كنائس *
*اسبانيا ( العنصر الارهابى ابراهيم جعفر كان يتصور ان الصلاة فى الكنائس تنتهى بفريضة اللعن فيقف *
*القسيس كما يقرفص الامام المحمدى و يصرخ اللاتم فرق شملهم و شتت جمعهم يا ارحم الراحمين *
*..فيصرخ خلفه المسيحيين قائلين آمين . فيعود ليقول اللاتم اجعل نساءهم مِلْكْ يمين لنا نناكحهم يا ارحم *
*الراحمين فيصرخ خلفه المسيحيين آمين. اللاتم اجعل اجعل ولدانهم غلمانا مخلدين بيض اللحوم كالؤلؤ *
*المنثور يا ارحم الراحمين فيصرخ المسيحيين خلفه آمين. فيقول اللاتم إلعن ابن رشد و قرائ فلسفة ابن *
*رشد يا رب العالمين فيصرخ المسيحيين خلفه آمين) طبعا قد يتصور البعض بسذاجة ان تلك الاكذوبة *
*الغبية من المحمدى هى فرصة لهلهلته امام الجماهير و لكن الدكتورة وفاء سلطان كانت أذكى من ان تندفع *
*لهذا التصرف فماذا لو كانت قالت له و من هذاى البابا المزعوم يا إرهابى؟ فكان سيرد عليها ببساطة و *
*ثبات البابا شركان ولد زهير ابن حبظلم ؟؟(اسم من اختراعى) و إثبتى يا دكتورة انه لم يكن يوجد فى اى *
*مرجحلة من التاريخ بابا لرومية اسمه شركان ولد زهير ابن حبظلم و حتى لو كان لديك ورقة مختومة *
*بخاتم الفاتيكان تؤكد انه لا يوجد بابا بهذا الاسم فكان ببساطة سيقول ان هذا هو الاسم الحقيقى لهذا البابا *
*و يشير الى اى اسم فما اسهل الكذب لدى هؤلاء التقويين لذلك فقك كانت الدكتورة فى تلك اللحظة فى قمة *
*الحكمة انها لم تضيع ثانية من الثوانى الممنوحة لها للحديث فى الرد على الارهابى بل كانت فى كل مرة *
*تتكلم تطرح نقط جديدة تكشف فيها زيف فكر الارهاب المحمدى و لا تلتفت ثانية واحدة لردود المحمدى *
*الارهابى البذيئة لأنه بفرض انها ردت و بفرض ان اكاذيب المحمدى لم تسعفه فساعتها كانت ستفاجأ و *
*قبل ان تتفوه بثلاثة كلمات بمقاطعة فيصل القاسم لها مزعورا غاضبا خائفا على وظيفته من الضياع *
*بقوله،" هذا ليس من الموضوع؟؟ننتقل الي سؤال اخر..نأخذ اتصالا ويرفع صوته : اسمح لي اسمح لي ، *
*الوقت يداهمنا..طبعا الوقت لايداهم فيصل القاسم عندما يتحدث الارهابى المحمدى بكل اريحيه *
*لم أشاهد الحلقة الاولى التى اجراها البرنامج مع الدكتورة وفاء سلطان و لكنى شاهدت الحلقة الثانية فقط *
*اما الحلقة الاولى فقد قرأت تفريغها تحريريا فى موقع الفضائية على الشبكةالتى استضاف فيها العنصر *
*الارهابى المجرم فيصل القاسم العنصر الارهابى المجرم القاتل الجزائرى أحمد بم محمد و يا للعجب *
*استضاف ايضا من؟ الكاتبة التحررية الكبيرة و استاذة علم السلوك الدكتورة وفاء سلطان ؟ و لم أكن *
*اتصور يوم من الايام ان تستضيف الجزيرة الدكتورة وفاء سلطان فلم اتصورهم يجرؤون على هذه الكارثة *
*غير ان الانسان الذى يظل يخاطب نفسه فقط كثيرا يتصور فى نفسه قوة المنطق و اوهام النصر و القوة *
*تلك تأخذهم الى هزائمهم و اندحاراتهم ولو كانت الطبيعة تسمح بإنتصار قوى الارهاب المحمدى المجرم *
*لزالت الارض بمن عليها منذ 1400سنة فبقدر ما هم قادرين ان يصنعون انتصارات لانفسهم و هزائم *
*للكون كله على اوراق كتبهم و فى اثير اذاعاتهم و تليفزيوناتهم و يجعلون من اكاذيبهم حقائق نسبية *
*بالنسبة لهم بقدر ما هم فاشلين تماما فى ان يصنعوا لأنفسهم اى مجد حقيقى على الارض و تلك المفارقة *
*هى فى الحقيقة التى تدفع بالارهابى المحمدى الى تفجير نفسه فهو لا يطيق الحياة بكل هذه المتناقضات بين *
*المخزون المعرفى المكذوب الذى تحشى به رأسه عن حضارة المحمدية المزعومة و بين حقيقة الواقع *
*الموجود على الارض و الذى يراه بعينيه عن تخلف المحمدية و اندحارها و عدم قدرتها على الصمود امام *
*أى مناقشة موضوعية*
*فالمحمدى يسمع من اذاعته الارهابية المفضلة كيف ان الناس فى العالم يدخلون فى دين اللات افواجا وأن *
*صفوة المجتمعات الغربية قد اصبحوا جميعا من المحمديين فى حين أنه يسمع من نفس الاذاعات ان قادة و *
*كبار كتاب و محللى هذه المجتمعات معادين للمحمدية و يتربصون للمحمدية و المحمديين و يتآمرون على *
*المحمدية و المحمديين ... قد لا يسبب هذا التناقض مفارقة بالنسبة لبعض المحمديين لذلك فإن هؤلاء *
*المحمديين يبقون على قيد الحياة اما من رأى المفارقة فليس امامه الا خياران أن يرفض فكرة ان زير *
*النساء قاطع الطريق نبى أو أن يضغط على زر المفجر فى حزامه الناسف *
*أذكر انه قبل 11سبتمبر كتب الشاعر العلمانى احمد عبد المعطى حجازى مقالة فى صحيفة الاهالى يهاجم *
*فيها المسيحيون لانهم يهاجمون بدورهم المحمدية و قال صحيح ان المحمديين لا هم لهم الا تشويه دينكم و *
*تشويه صورتكم النمطية و لكنهم قوم متخلفين مساكين المفارقات بين الاكاذيب الضخمة الكامنة فى *
*ادراكهم المريض و بين الواقع النافى لتلك الاكاذيب تدفعهم الى اراحة انفسهم بالهجوم عليكم و تشويهكم *
*لعلهم بذلك يخفضون حجم المفارقات المشتعلة فى نفوسهم أما انتم(المسيحيين) فأنتم قوم متحضرون *
*تنتمون لحضارة مسيحية زاهرة يعيش الكون كله فيها و هى حضارة حقيقية و ليست اكاذيب فى كتب تاريخ *
*مكذوبة يكذبها الواقع فى كل ثانية مليون مرة*
*بقية المداخلة بأسفل من فضلك تابعها...................................................................*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 فبراير 2006)

*دكتورة وفاء سلطان..............إمرأة غلبت الشيطان3*

*فلا تردوا على هجومهم عليكم و لا تهاجموهم انتم . غير انه بعد 11سبتمبر سقطت تلك النظرية .. نظرية *
*دعوهم يشوهونكم حتى يستريحوا و تفرغوا انتم لصنع الحضارة و منحهم المعونات؟؟ فلم يعد  الهجوم *
*اللفظى يريح هؤلاء الشياطين عبدة ابليس الذى هو اللات اله محمد  بل ان هجومهم اللفظى علينا قد أصبح *
*وقودا لهجومهم الارهابى الدامى على الانسانية جمعاء فى محاولة لإبادة تلك الحضارة المسيحية العظيمة *
*الوارفة التى يعيش فى ظلالها كل انسان على وجه الارض سواء كان من اتباع الحق المسيحى ام لا
لذا فإننا سنرد  مباركة انت يا دكتورة وفاء سلطان التى سعدت بتلبية دعوة قناة الجزيرة المحمدية الارهابية *
*المجرمة وثيقة الصلة بتنظيم القاعدة الارهابى المحمدى و التى جعلت من عضوية تنظيم القاعدة شرطا *
*لقبول صحفييها و مذيعيها و مراسليها كعاملين بها
إن قبول دخول مبنى الجزيرة فى قطر مخاطرة و لكنك كنت لها. أذكر انه بعد افتتاح قناة الجزيرة كتبت *
*رسالة لكاتبى المفضل الدكتور مجدى خليل قلت له لماذا لا تقبل دعوات تلك المحطة للظهور فيها و كشف *
*زيف اكاذيبهم فى تحليلهم لكل ازمة سياسية فى العالم على انها مؤامرة نصرانية تنصيرية يهودية صهيونية *
*لإجتزاز جذور المحمدية من العالم فرد علىَ بأن الاستضافة ستكون اشبه بمباراة ملاكمة احد المتلاكمين *
*مكبل بالقيود و الآخر طليق اليدين فأنت عندما تدخل فى النقاش شيقاطعك الضيف المحمدى بصراخ و عويل *
*و صوت عالى و سيمزقق المذيع اربا و يشتتك و يوقف كلامك بحجة الوقت و الفواصل الاعلانية و يظل *
*ينقلك من موضوع لموضوع قبل ان تكمل كلامك فى اى موضوع و الغرض ان يظهر للمشاهد ان ضلال *
*المحمدية قد انتصر و انه الاقوى حتى لو كانت قوته ليست فى المنطق بل فى علو الصوت و الصراخ و *
*العويل و العواء و المقاطعة  و تمزيق حديثك اربا اربا و تشتيت تفكيرك شتاتا منثورا لأن المذيع يعرف انه *
*لو سمح بمناقشة عادلة سينهزم الفكر المحمدى و لو فشل مذيع مرة فى حلقة فى قناة الجزيرة فى مساندة *
*الفكر المحمدى و نصرته فتلك الحلقة ستكون الحلقة الاخيرة لهذا المذيع فى تلك القناة المحمدية الارهابية
و لندخل الآن مع العنصر الارهابى فيص لاقاسم فى ضلالات فكره المحمدى
فى ترويسة الحلقة ظهر  العنصر الارهابى فيصل القاسم متحمسا يسأل أسئلة  دون ان يترك مساحة للاجابة *
*و كانه يسدد لكمات فى الهواء يظهر بها انه انتصر فى ملاكمة الهواء و اسقط الهواء صريع لكماته العنيفة *
*و لكن ما اسهل ملاكمة الهواء يا فيصل 
(1)لماذا أصبح المسلمون ملطشة لمن يسوى و لمن لا يسوى ؟  شيئ غريب جدا ان أسئلة هذا المحمدى *
*المجرم الارهابى مثيرة للشفقة فعلا فلم يعد المحمديين بنفس المهارة فى تصوير انفسهم كضحايا و العالم *
*الحر المتمدين حيوانات مفترسة تحاول ان تنهش لحومهم . فأعمال المحمديين الارهابية المجرمة فى كل *
*مكان و زمان ايقظت العالم على حقيقتهم  و جعلت العالم يعرف ما هى المحمدية و حررت العالم من صمته *
*نعم سنتكلم يا فيصل سنتكلم  
ماذا كان ينتظر سيدك و مُشغلك الحقيقى اسامة بن لادن خليفة رسول اللات عندما قرر أن يرسل من *
*أسماهم ب مجموعة من طلبة الثانويات المؤمنين  ليتعلموا فى مدارس العدو النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى *
*الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر و  يقيموا فى بلاد العدو النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر 
و يستغلوا الحريات الممنوحة بقوانين العدو النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر و *
*يستغلوا علوم العدو النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر و يختطفوا طائرات العدو *
*النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر ليضربوا بها قلاع التجبر و التكبر النصرانى *
*التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر  ماذا كان ينتظر بعد ان اخطر عدوه النصرانى التنصيرى *
*اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر بأنه امام معادلة من طرفين لا ثالث لهما "إسلم تسلم =إكفر تٌقتل" [[ *
*ملحوظة بسيطة منى: هذا الشعار هو عنوان كتاب من تأليف العنصر الارهابى المصرى الذى يعمل مذيعا *
*فى اذاعة القرآن الكريم الحكومية المصرية " ابو اسلام عبد الله  " و يباع  هذا الكتاب فى معرض القاهرة *
*الدولى للكتاب التابع للهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب التابعة للحكومة المصرية تبعية مباشرة]]
لقد وقف مدير  المخابرات المصرية الاسبق فى العنصر الارهابى أمين هويدى  ممسكا بسبحته و هو يسأل *
*قبيل بدء الحرب العالمية لتحرير افغانستان من احتلال تنظيمى القاعدة السعودى و الطالبان الباكستانى  *
*يقول انه لا يتوقع ان تكون هناك اى حرب لقد مرت ثلاثة أشهر على تلك الغزوة و لو كانت امريكا تنوى ان *
*يكون لها رد فعل لكانت فعلتها منذ الثانية الاولى و لكن  خلاص! أخدتها بحمد و شكر! و أدركت ان *
*المحمديين أكبر و اقوى من ان يقهروا و انها اذا ارادت ان  تسلم من غضبهم عليها ان تغير سياساتها فى *
*كل مكان فى العالم بما يتوافق مع مصالح المحمديين الذين هم بغضبهم  المقدس أكبر قوى فى هذا العالم *
*الآن ؟؟ و كالعادة فإن المفكرون الاستراتيجيون المصريون متخصصين فى التوقع بعكس ما يحدث و تقدير *
*الموقف بغباء و لا عجب انه بسببهم مصر تورطت فى خمسة حروب هُزِمَت فيها جميعا و بلا استثناءو ان *
*كانت زعمت كذبا انها انتصرت فى 1956و1972 و لكنها عادات و اعترافت بحقيقة هزيمتها فى هاتين *
*الحربية بعد ذلك فكما يقول المثل العامى فى مصر" الكذب  ما لهوش رجلين" و " بيت النتاش (الذى يخلط *
*الاكاذيب بقليل من الحقائق) عمره ما يعلاش"
لقد تذوق  المحمديين اذا مرارة طعم رد الفعل العالمى على اجرامهم المحمدى فها هم إرهابيو حماس *
*المحمديين يعرضون على اسرائيل هدنة طويلة المدى و دون شروط . فى نفس الوقت الذى يعرض فيه *
*ارهابيو قاعدة المحمدية  على الغرب كله هدنة طويلة المدى دون قيد و لا شرط  و توقف الآن الكلام عن
الخيار المحمدى  لكل امثالنا من العالم النصرانى التنصيرى اليهودى الصهيونى الصليبى الكافر   و هو *
*"إسلم تسلم = إكفر تٌقتل" الذى ألف له داعية الحكومة المصرية كتاب طبعته له الحكومة المصرية 
 و كما قلناها دائما و سنقولها لقد  أصبحت مشكلة المحمديين الكبرى هى ان العالم كله أصبح يفهم الديانة *
*المحمدية حق الفهم و ان العالم كله قد درس شخصية محمد و فكره حق الدراسة و لذلك فقد فوجئت بان *
*جورج بوش بمجرد سماعه لهذا العرض المحمدى يتكلم عن  صلح الحديبية HODAIBEYAH TRUCE
 أى ان جورج بوش وصلت به الثقافة المحمدية لأن يعرف ان محمد قد قبل ان  يوقع على صلح بشروط *
*مذلة له مع قريش عندما فهم أن موازين القوى لم تعد فى صالحه مع قريش و ان ثمن التربص بقوافلهم و *
*نهبها و قتل من فيها أصبح عثير ان يدفعه وقد وقع محمد الصلح ليس بنية ان يلتزم به بل بنية ان يستغله *
*لتغيير موازين القوى المذلة له  كفترة استراحة لإلتقاط الانفاس  التفرغ لإبادة النصارى التنصيريين اليهود *
*الصهاينة الصليبيين فى الداخل و بمجرد ان تغيرت موازين القوى تلك لمصلحته  كانت عصابات محمد  *
*تذبح فى بنى جلدته  من القريشيين  لقد فهم العالم الذى اصبح يفهم المحمدية ان معنى ان حماس او قاعدة *
*المحمدية تستجدى الحديبية الجديدة انها تحتضر و معنى توقيع الحديبية الجديدة معها منحها نفس للحياة *
*من جديد.
(2)ألم يتعرض دينهم لأكبر عملية تشويه؟ نعم تعرضت الديانة المحمدية لأكبر قدر من التشويه و لكن بيد *
*من؟ هل نحن الغربيين الكفرة النصارى التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الصليبيين الذى جمعنا المصاحف و *
*حرقناها و أعدنا تأليف القرآن من جديد مسقطين ما نسقط و ملغين ما نلغى و مضيفين ما نضيف؟
هل نحن الذين اطلقنا شعار اعادة قراءة القرآن و الذى هو فى حقيقته اعادة كتابة القرآن و ليس اعادة *
*قراءته  و الذى به اعتبرنا ان الطبرى  به اسرائيليات ( المقصود ليس نساء دولة اسرائيل بل المقصود *
*نصوص تفضح سلوكيات محمد يسمونها اسرائيليات كنوع من التحقير لتلك النصوص من وجهة نظرهم) *
*لمجرد اعترافه بفضائح محمد  ثم فوجئنا بأن نفس الفضائح فى الصحيحين البخارى و مسلم  فإتهمناهم بان *
*بهم اسرائيليات ثم فوجئنا بعد ذلك بأن القرآن نفسه به اسرائيليات فأصبحت الكارثة عميمة و العواقب و *
*خيمة و اصبحت امة محمد على شفا فتنة كبرى جدية جديدة  بين الدعاة اصحاب شعار اعادة قراءة القرآن *
*و يقصدون اعادة جمعه و حرقه و تــــألـــيـــفه  من جديد  و بين الدعاة الصرحاء الارهابيين *
*السلفيين الذين يصرون على عصمة نصوص القرآن و اتلحديث و التمسك بها من مفاخدة الغلمان الى مِلْكْ *
*اليمين الى حق المتعة الى رضاع الكبير الى إسلم تسلم= إكفر تُقتل
ألن تكفون ابدا يا معشر الارهابيين المحمديين  عن تعليق كل الكوارث التى تلحقونها بأنفسكم عامدين *
*متعمدين و كأنكم سُلِطتم على انفسكم على شماعتنا نحن النصارى التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الصليبيين *
*الكفرة !
(3)لماذا يختزلون مليار مسلم فى القاعدة؟ شكرا للاكتفاء برقم مليار فالسبعمئة و خمسين مليون محمدى *
*يتم المبالغة في تعدادهم فى مصر الى ان اصبحت الحكومة تعلن رقم مليار محمدى ثم نزلت عليه العلاوة *
*التشجيعية فأصبحو مليار و ربع محمدى   ثم العلاوة الاجتماعغية فأصبحو مليار و نصف محمدى  ثم *
*علاموة غلاء المعيشة فأصبحوا مليارى محمدى  ثم منحة عيد العمال فأصبحوا مليارين و ربع محمدى  و *
*الرقم المتداول الان فى مصر هو مليارين و نصف محمدى فى الكون 
أما لماذا نقوم نحن النصارى التنصيريين اليهود الصهاينة الصليبيين الكفرة بإختزالكم فى القاعدة  فالاجابة *
*اننا ابرياء من تلك التهمة أنتم الذين تختزلون أنفسكم فى القاعدة التى تجمعون على تأييدها  و تشجيعها *
*منذ ظهورها لمجرد انها تحمل صفة محمدى فأنتم ضحايا لنظام تعليمى اعلامى ارهابى يفسر كل حدث *
*رياضى او فنى او تاريخى او صحفى او غنائى او سياسى او ديبلوماسى او اقتصادى او تعدينى او عسكرى *
*على انه مؤامرة نصرانية تنصيرية يهودية صهيونية صليبية كافرة  لإجتزاز جذور المحمدية من الكون  و *
*كنتيجة لذلك نشأت الشخصية المحمدية  و هى لا تختار الا على اساس العقيدة الارهابية  فى اى شيئ 
حتى ان حكومات دول من نوعية مصر تضع خانة الديانة فى كل ورقة رسمية فى الدولة من شهادة الميلاد *
*الى البطاقة الشخصية الى استمارة النجاح فى المدارس و الجامعات الى استمارة التقدم لمكتب تنسيق *
*الجامعات الى استمارة التقدم لمكتب تنسيق الكليات و المعاهد العسكرية الى استمارات الترشيح للقضاء *
*الى اوراق اثبات الملكية فى مكاتب الشهر العقارى و التوثيق الى اوراق توثيق الشركات فى مصلحة *
*الشركات الى  اوراق الاكتتاب فى البورصة على الاسهم و السندات و الصكوك و الاذون حتى تتمكن *
*الحكومات من تصرفات غريبة مثل منع المسيحيين مثلا من شراء سهم معين  فعندما طرح سهم الشركة *
*المصرية للاتصالات كانت هناك تعليمات بعدم البيع للمسيحيين  و تصرفات شاذة كثيرة
اما على صعيد الافراد فأننا نجد ابلغ تعبير عن مدى اختزالهم لأنفسهم بانفسهم فى الهوية المحمدية و *
*اعتمادهم على الهوية المحمدية كأساس اخيار فى اى  نقطة مفصلية فى حياتهم  موجود فى كتاب الشيخ *
*يوسف القرضاوى داعية العصر و الاوان الاسلام و الغرب و هو بالمناسبة نفس عنوان الحلقة "أن *
*العلمانيين فى العالم الاسلامى يتسامحون مع غير المسلمين!!! و هذا من كفرهم ..إن المسلم إذا فَرضت *
*عليه العلمانية  مودة غير المسلمين  فقد فٌرٍض عليه ان يتحلل من دينه لانه لا يستطيع ان يوالى او يعادى *
*أو يختار فى هذه الحالة على اساس العقيدة  لان العلمانية لا تعتبر العقيدة اساسا للإختيار والولاء و *
*الانتماء" الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى - كتاب الاسلام و العلمانية ص76و ص 77
و المعنى ان المحمدى الذى لا يختزل نفسه فى هويته المحمدية و يجعل محمديته هى الاساس للإختيار فى *
*تأييده او فى معاداته لأى تنظيم او فكرة فقد كفر و اصبح مثلنا نصرانى تنصيرى يهودى صهيونى صليبى *
*كافر  اذا الذى اختزل المحمديين فى القاعدة هو المحمديين و دعاتهم الذين يطيعون فتاويهم و آراؤهم
لقد إختار معشر المحمديين اختزالهم فى دينهم   إمشى فى اى شارع فى القاهرة ستجد اللافتات " البقالة *
*الاسلامية" و البنك الاسلامى  و المدرسة الاسلامية و الصيدلية الاسلامية و السوبر ماركت الاسلامى و *
*المستشفى الاسلامى و ستجد من ادبيات الصحافة الادب الاسلامى و الشعر الاسلانى و  الموسيقى *
*الاسلامية؟ و الرقص الاسلامى؟ و الطب الاسلامى ؟ و الهندسة الاسلامية؟  و الجيش الاسلامى  و الشرطة *
*الاسلامية  و السيارة الاسلامية و القنبلة الذرية الاسلامية 
(4) لماذا لم يختزلوا المسيحيين فى الالوية الحمراء و العمل المباشر بايدن هوف و الجيش الجمهورى؟
اولا الالوية الحمراء منظمة شيوعية ملحدة معادية للمسيح فكيف  نختزل المسيحيين فى منظمة هدفها هو *
*العداء لفكرة الديانة المسيحية  و تصف المسيحية بأنها  أفيون الشعوب
منظمة العمل المباشر  هى منظمة شيوعية ملحدة  معادية للمسيح و ترى ان المسيحية هى افيون الشعوب *
*و منظمة بايدن هوزف الالمانية منظمة شيوعية معادية للمسيح و ترى ان المسيحية افيون الشعوب
الجيش الجمهورى الايرلندى هى منظمة علمانية  وطنية  لأهل ايرلندا الاصليين تهدف الى اعادة توحيد *
*ايرلندا  بعودة مقاطعة ايرلندا الشمالية و عاصمتها آلستر  التى تحتلها انجلترا و توطن فيها اعدادا  كبيرة *
*من الانجليز الى بقية الجمهورية الايرلندية المحررة و عاصمتها دبلن بينما يوجد فى نفس مقاطعة ايرلندا *
*الشمالية منظمة من المستوطنين الانجليز اسمها منظمة "ِوحدويو آلستر" و هى منظمة تهدف الى الدخول *
*فى معارك مع منتسبى منظمة أبناء ايرلندا الاصليين "الجيش الجمهورى الايرلندى" لمنعهم من تحقيق *
*حلمهم بفصل مقاطعة ايرلندا الشمالية و عاصمتها آلستر من الوحدة مع انجلترا و اعادتها  لأرض ايرلند *
*الام و عاصمتها دبلن 
و كل المنظمات السابق ذكرها إرهابية بكل تأكيد  لماذا ؟؟؟؟ لأنها سقطت  فى فترات معينة من عملهما *
*المسلح فى  القيام بعمليات عنف فى وسط المدنيين رغم ان كل تلك  المنظمات لم تستهدف المدنيين *
*ابدا(مثلما تفعل عصابة حماس المحمدية او عصابة الجهاد المحمدي او عصابة شهداء الاقصى المحمدية او *
*عصابة قاعدة المحمدية) ففى كل مرة تقوم اى من تلك المنظمات بعملية ارهابية فى اوساط المدنيين تخطر *
*قبل حدوثها بساعات السلطات بمكان و زمان حدوث العملية حتى تتمكن السلطان من اخلاء المنطقة من *
*المدنيين قبل حدوث العملية  رغم ان السلطات فى بعض الاحيان فشلت فى عملية الاخلاء تلك مما اوقع *
*اصابات بالمدنيين
و لكن هل اى من هذه المنظمات رفعت شعار دينى مسيحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بل ان كلها بإستثناء  واحدة انت ذكرتها *
*وواحدة انا ذكرتها  يعادون المسيح و يعتبرون القضاء على الديانة المسيحية اول اهدافهم
هل اعلنت ايها ان اسمها (المسيحية) فلسنا نحن الذين اسمينا حركة الجهاد المحمدى بحركة الجهاد *
*المحمدى بل تلك الحركة هى التى اطلقت على نفسها هكذا لأنها ترى فى نفسها  تطبيقا للنهج المحمدى فى *
*الحياة و ان لها فى محمد اسوة تأتسى بها فى اعماله الارهابية الاجرامية
فلماذا نلام نحن ضحايا الارهاب المحمدى على ان منظمات الارهاب المحمدى تعلن بصراحة انها تفعل بنا ما *
*تفعل لاننا لا ندين بالدين المحمدى و تنزرنا بإنزارها التراثى دائما اسلم تسلم = إكفر تٌُقتل فهل يلام ضحية *
*الارهاب على ارهاب الارهابى الذى يعتدى عليه بينما الملام الحقيقى هو القرآن الارهابى؟*
*بقية المداخلة يأسفل من فضلك تابعها.............................................................................*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 فبراير 2006)

*دكتورة وفاء سلطان................إمرأة غلبت الشيطان4*

*(5)الحروب الصليبية الم يشنها الغربيون بإسم الدين؟
هذا كان سؤال العنصر الارهابى فيصل القاسم الوحيد الذى له اساس من المنطق و لو كان هذا الاساس *
*نظريا فقط ذلك انه سأل السؤال فيما فتعلق بالغرب فقط متجاهلا  ان الحرب اى حرب هى صراع ثنائى *
*الطرف  و عندما نتكلم عن الحرب أى حرب يجب ان نتكلم عم طرفين و ليس عن طرف واحد  و الكل *
*يعرف ان  النضال الغربى ضد المحمديين  Crusade Against Muhhamadies [[ملحوظة *
*بسيطة منى: يصر مزوروا التاريخ  العرب منذ بداية الخمسينات على ترجمة تعبير "crusade - *
*الــنــضــال " الذى اطلقه الغربيين على حملاتهم الشهيرة لإسترداد إماراتهم الشرقية التى كان العرب *
*قد احتلوها منهم فى الفترة من 639الى 642 ميلادية (و تلك الامارات كانت مصر و طرابلس و انطاكية و *
*الرها و اسرائيل ) "بالحملات الصليبية" رغم ان كلمة" Crusade "تعنى فى كل القواميس *
*<يــنــاضــل لتغيير وضع سيئ> و  <الــنــضــال لتغيير وضع سيئ> و هى كلمة مستقلى *
*تماما و لا علاقة لها بكلمة "cross " أى < صليب > و من الطرائف  المشهورة فى هذا الموضوع ان *
*الرئيس الامريكى جورج بوش  فى  ليلة 11 سبتمبر سنة 2001 _ و حتى قبل ان يؤكد التحقيق تورط *
*تنظيم قاعدة الجهاد المحمدى  بقيادة السعودى اسامة بن لادن و المصرى ايمن الظواهرى _  كان قد أعلن *
*ان رده على هذه الجريمة الارهابية هو انه سيقود نــضــالاً عالميا ضد الارهاب We'll Lead *
*the World  To A Uinversal  Crusade Against Terrorism فقامت  *
*الصحف الحكومية المصرية على الفور بترجمة حديثه على انه سيشن حملة صليبية ضد المحمدية و ظلت *
*الحكومة المصرية تردد إكذوبتها و ترددها خلفها الجزيرة و إبنتها الصغيرة العربية و شقيقتها المنار حتى *
*صارت إكذوبة الحكومة المصرية حقيقة مصداقا لقول "جوبلز"gubelss وزير خارجية الوحش النازى *
*الذى طمأن هتلر على سلامة جبهته الداخلية قائلا ان الحقيقة كذبة شائعة و الكذبة  قد تكون حقيقة شاعت *
*كذبة تدحضها و بالفعل  سارت كذبة الحكومة المصرية كسريان النار فى الهشيم على السنة الذين قالوا إنا *
*إرهابا رغم  ان الرجل جورج بوش لم يقل سوى انه سيناضل ضد الارهاب  و عندها سافر دانيال كيرتسر *
*السفير الامريكى وقتها فى القاهرة للتشاور مع رئيسه و أخطره بان الحكومة المصرية قد حرفت عن عمد *
*أقواله بحيث تم اضافة كلمة الصليب لكلمته لتصبح ان سيشن حربا صليبية و أضافت الحكومة المصرية *
*وصف مسعورة فأصبحت الحملة الصليبية المسعورة على المحمدية بدلا من الارهاب 
ندد وقتها جورج بوش بما اسماه بالصحافة المصرية التحريضية و اساءتها المتعمدة ترجمة اقوله و  غير *
*اسم  نضاله من النضال العالمى ضد الارهاب Uinversal  Crusade Against *
*terrorism الى الحرب العالمية على الارهاب World War  Against Terrorism و  *
*شتان ما بين الاثنين فالنضال Crusade قد تكون الحربwar احدى  وسائله و لكنها ليست  حربا بل *
*نضالا بالضغوط و المساجلات الفكرية و المهادنات و الحصارات و التحقيقات و سائل كثيرة ليست الحرب *
*الا احداها فتغير الاسم فقط للالتفاف على اكذوبة النظام الحاكم فى مصر و لكن لم يتغير الفعل قدر انملة
فهو Crusade بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة من معنى
هل النضال الاوروبى ضد السيطرة العربية على الامارات البيزنتية التى احتلها العرب  المحمديين فى الفترة *
*ما بين 639 و 642 كان فكرة غربية؟؟؟ لقد كان الغربيون فى تلك الفترة قد نسوا تماما ان هناك امارات *
*رومية محتلة و نسوا هذا الاحتلال الاستيطانى المحمدى و سقطت فكرة اتحاد المملكة بالكنيسة و فكرة *
*الامبراطورية لديهم و نشأت فكرة الدولة الوطنية القومية لديهم و بدأت تتأسس الدول الوطنية فى اوروبا *
*كفرنس و بريطانيا و مملكة النكسا و المجر و مملكة البلجيك
و لكنه قرار خليفة المحمديين  بهدم جميع الكنائس المسيحية فى مصر بإعتبار إن هذا القرار  سيؤدى حتما *
*الى  فرار المسيحيين من ابناء مصر الاصليين خارج بلادهم  و تحول من يبقى فى ارض آباؤه و أجداده الى *
*دين الغزاة دين"إنا إرهابا" 
و كالعادة عندما يفتعل الارهابى المحمدى المجرم جريمة ارهابية و تمر على العالم الحر مرور الكرام فإن *
*الارهابى المحمدى المجرم يتصور ان العالم الحر قد مات او ان اللات و رسوله الاشهب قد كبلوه و يبدا *
*اللات و رسوله الاشهب يصرخان فى عبدهما المجرم أكمل ارهابك   اكمل ارهابك   اكمل ارهابك  أكمل *
*ارهابك  أكمل ارهابك  أكمل ارهابك  اكمل إرهابك  اكمل ارهابك
و كانت النتيجة انه بعد ان هدم كنائس مصر كلهات و ذبح 30000ألف قبطى مسيحى فى مذبحة واحدة *
*شهيرة فى جبل المقطم  وقف على جثث الشهداء يصرخ فى ارهابييه :" إهدموا القمامة   أهدموا القمامة  *
*أننى انادى من جبل المقطم عاملنا على بيت المقدس  إهدم القمامة الآن( القمامة هو الاسم الذى داب  *
*محمديوا ذلك العهد اطلاقه على كنيسة القيامة و الصليب المقدس)و أمر أمام الجموع بكتابة أمر هدم كنيسة *
*القيامة فى أورشليم سنة1095 بالرغم من عهود المسلمين بحمايتها وحماية زوارها ولكن ليس للمحمديين *
*عهود كما تأكد لنا من التاريخ الإسلامى وإرسل الخليفة لواليه فى سوريا مكتوبا هذا نصه :
"خرج إليك أمر الأمامة بهدم القمامة ....  فأجعل سمائها أرضاً وطولها عرضاً"
 فبكى مسيحى الشرق والغرب ولم يقتصر الأمر عند هذا الحد بل أنه اصدر أمراً بقتل المسيحين واليهود فى *
*كل ارض بيت المقدس  إن لم يسلموا أو طردهم من وطنهم إلى الأماكن المسيحية البيزنطيةفصنع فى *
*اروشاليم مذبحة مثل مذبحة المقطم التى قتل فيها 30 ألف قبطى مسيحى فى مصر وحدها   و فى مذبحة *
*اورشاليم تلك قتل بطريرك أورشليم سنة1095 وكما أمر بهدم جميع الكنائس فى خلافتة بعد ان هدم كنائس *
*مصر كلها فكان مجموع ما هدمه من الكنائس و البيع  30 الف كنيسة فى جميع بلاد خلافته  وكان قد أمر *
*قبل هدم كنيسة القيامة(القمامة على حد تعبير المحمديين) بأرتكاب المذابح ضد الحجاج المسيحيين الغربيين *
*القادمين من سائر الدول لزيارة أورشليم وكنيسة القيامة فكانوا يقتلونهم أو يسرقونهم ويعتدوا عليهم جنسياً *
*فى محاولة لإستفزاز الدول المسيحية فى اوروبا حتى ختم جرائمه بما سلف ان ذكرناه من مذابح ضد *
*مسيحيو مصر و مسيحيوا اورشاليم و هدم نهائى لكنيسة القيامة فذكر مرجع / النجوم الزاهرة في ملوك *
*مصر والقاهرة - جمال الدين أبو المحاسن يوسف بن تغري بردي أن السنة التى هدم فيها الخليفة الحاكم : *
* السنة الثانية عشرة من ولاية (الخليفة الفاطمى ) الحاكم منصور وهي سنة ثمان وتسعين وثلاثمائة‏:‏ " *
*وفيها هدم الحاكم بيعة قمامة التي ببيت المقدس وغيرها من الكنائس بمصر والشام وألزم أهل الذمة بما *
*ذكرناه من جزية و فيئ و مكوس و خراج و تضييقات يحقق بها مذلتهم فى الله ذلك  في ترجمة الحاكم‏.‏ " *
*.فلما عرف مسيحيو العالم  كل هذا أُقيم فى روما سنة 1095إجتماع دينى حاشد و كان أول اجتماع فى *
*اوروبا لمناقشة الجرائم التى يرتكبها الخلفاء المحمديين فى حق مسيحيوا الشرق  قال فيه البابا :"هل *
*يستحق ملوك اوروبا ان يجلسوا على مقاعدهم بينما كنيسة القيامة المقدسة تهدم و صليب ربنا يسوع *
*المقدس يحطم و يلقى فى تلال القمامة و بطريرك القدس يذبح و ثلاثين ألف كنيسة فى مصر هدمت و *
*ثلاثينم ألف مسيحى يذبحون فى مذبحة واحدة!".و لما وصلت انباء الإجتماع الدينى الحاشد فى روما  لم يزد *
*ذلك الخلفاء الفاطميون الا اجراما  و فى نفس الوقت  لما علم منافسى هذا الخليفة الارهابى العباسيين فى *
*بغداد ما فعله هذا الارهابى و أحسوا بأن هذا الارهابى  بهذه الافعال الاجرامية و ردود الافعال الشعبية *
*الاوروبية عليها قد أجتذب منهم الشرعية و التأييد من الجماهير المحمدية و انتظروا الى ان ساءت الامور *
*بشدة فى مصر بسبب إختفاء الحاكم فجأة و تولى اخيه  المستنصر الخلافة المحمدية  حيث عمت الفوضى *
*البلاد بسبب ثورة الاقباط الشهيرة ضد المذابح العرقية و المعروفة بإسم الثورة البشمورية العظمى فأمر *
*العباسيين عبيدهم  الأتراك السلجوقيين  بالزحف غرباً وأستولوا على جميع بلاد العراق وأرمينيا والشام *
*حتى حدود الدولة الرومانية الشرقية و إبتلعوا بلاد الخلافة الفاطمية المحمدية و منها اورشاليم و مصر غير *
*ان التأييد الشعبى المحمدى الكبير للارهابيين الفاطميين بسبب  جرائمهم ضد المسيحيين - و خاصة مذبحة *
*المقطم و ذبح بطريرك اورشاليم و هدم 30ألف كنيسة و ذبح ثلاثين ألف قبطى فى مذبحة المقطم *
*الشهيرة-  قد فاجأ هؤلاء الاتراك و صاروا يتحينون الفرصة لإرتكاب مذبحة هائلة ضد المسيحيين فى *
*محاولة لكسب التاييد الشعبى المحمدى  و فى عام 1096   وكان قائد الجيش التركى السلجوقى المسلم *
*قلج أرسلان الذى ضم بلدان  الخلافة الفاطمية للخلافة العباسية قد وصل للحكم فى اورشاليم فمنع أى إنسان *
*يدخل فى المنطقة التى إحتلها والتى تشمل الأراضى المقدسة ( بيت لحم مكان ميلاد السيد المسيح *
*وأورشليم قبر السيد المسيح  ) الألاف من مسيحى الغرب قتلوا أو عوملوا معاملة غير آدمية وسرقت *
*أموالهم و إغتصبوا جنسيا رغم كونهم جميعا من الرجال( لأن الذى كان يزور الأراضى المسيحية المقدسة *
*كانوا من الفرنجه الرجال فقط )  ذلك ان الدولة العباسية التى تعتمد على الاتراك عسكريا  و كان هؤلاء  *
*الأتراك  شديدى التمسك بالتعاليم الارهابية للدين المحمدى  و متشددين جدا فى  الغيرة على مذهب اهل *
*السنة , وكانوا يضيقون بشدة بكون ان كل الجرائم الارهابية الرهيبة التى اقيمت ضد المسيحيين قد قام بها *
*مجرد فاطميين هراطقة و ليسوا من اهل السنة و الجماعة مثلهم 
و لما كان المسيحيون الغربيون مستمرون فى القدوم من جميع انحاء أوربا لزيارة القبر المقدس بعد هدم *
*كنيسة القيامة التى كانت مقامة فوقه فى اورشليم فقد كان الاتراك السنة  يعتدون عليهم  ويستولون على ما *
*يحملونه من نقود وقد يعتدون على الرجال جنسياً , والذين يصلون منهم إلى أورشليم يقابلون بالشتم *
*والسب والإستهزاء , وإنتشرت هذه القبائح والفظائع فى أوربا التى كانت فى سبات عميق و أزاد الاتراك *
*السنة الطين بلة بأن قرروا ان يكرروا نفس جريمة الفاطميين الشيعة بذبح بطريرك اورشاليم . فقبضوا *
*عليه  و جروه من  شعره وطافوا به شوارع المدينة ثم بعد أن أذلوه ألقوه فى السجن ولم يخرج منه حتى *
*إفتداه الرهبان بمبلغ وافر من المال , ولم يقف الإضطهاد عند هذا الحد إلا انه كان كل قسيس أو راهب *
*معرضاً للسب والشتم وإحتمال قوارص الكلام فى الحياة اليومية " 
ولم تبعث ما حدث النخوة والغيرة فى قلوب مسيحى أوربا ولم يكن للدين المسيحى ذو شأن لديهم 
زيارة اللاتين إلى الأراضى المقدسة ( أورشليم )
على أن الرياح لا تأتى دائما بما تشتهى السفن فقد حدث أنه بعد حوادث الإضطهادات المؤلمة السابق ذكرها *
*قام سبعة آلاف نفس من اللاتين لزيارة القبر المقدس فى أورشليم فلما بلغوا حدود سوريا أساء المسلمون *
*معاملتهم وإستباحوهم قتلاً ونهباً وسلباً وإغتصاباً , ولم يرجع منهم سوى ألفى شخص وهلك الباقون فى *
*التعذيب والإضطهادات .رجعوا ليقصوا ما حدث بالتفصيل عن همجية ووحشية وبربرية المسلمين والإسلام , *
*فأثار ذلك روح النخوة والشهامة فى نفوس أهل أوربا وكانت الكأس قد أمتلأت وفاضت وطفحت من جميع *
*جوانبها فنشبت تلك الحروب الدموية التى يقف القلم ويتردد فى الكتابة عن فظائعها وقد افاضت كتب *
*المؤرخين بذكرها   و كان لإنتشار أنباء فظائع الاتراك مما أثار الحمية فى نفوس المسيحيين و بداوا فى *
*ممارسة الضغوط على ملوك اوروبا لقيادة نضال عالمى لتاديب المحمديين و ايقاف اعتداءاتهم على *
*المسيحيين فى الشرق و وجد البابا أوربانوس الثانى هذه المشاعر الطيبة التى تجتاح الغرب تجاه مسيحيوا *
*الشرق المساكين فرصة لإعادة توحيد الكنيسة و ضم الكنيسة الام الارثوذكسية الى احضان ابنتها الكنيسة *
*الكاثوليكية  فكان هو الحافز فى دفع ملوك أوربا فى الإتحاد للدفاع عن مسيحيو الشرق المساكين  *
*وإسترجاع أورشليم من بين أيدى المحمديين المتوحشين فوجدت فكرة الحرب مرتعاً خصباً فى نفوس هذه *
*الشعوب  وقام الكهنة بسرعة  بنشر أفعال المسلمين فى أوربا .و لم تمضى اشهر الا و كانت الحملة *
*النضالية الاولى Frist Crusade التى يصر مزورو التاريخ العرب حديثا على ترجمتها"الحملة *
*الصليبية الاولى  " بينما اسماها العرب وقت ذاك الحملة الافرنجية الاولى لأن معظم الجنود كانوا من *
*الفرنسيين و هكذا يتضح انه صحيح ان هذه الحرب  كانت ذات طبيعة دينية و لكن ليس الذنب ذنب *
*المسيحيين فى ذلك فدائما ما تجر الحالة الثيوقراطية العادائية المتطرفة حالة  دفاعية مناظرة و لذلك فقد *
*نجح المحمديين الارهابيين بالاجراءات العنيفة التى قاموا بها ضد مسيحيوا الشرق و مقدساتهم  فى جر *
*العالم كله الى حرب دينية  دفاعا عن هؤلاء المساكين الرازحين تحت حكم الوحش الارهابى المسلم فهل *
*يلام الغربيين على ذلك ام الذى يجب ان يلام هو من استطاع ان يجر العالم الى تلك المواجهة و هو الوحش *
*المحمدى المسلم و أفعاله الاجرامية التى لا تقوم الا على اساس دينى فقط  
فبعد الاجتماع الدينى الحاشد الذى قاده البابا اوربانوس الثانى  شكل البابا اوربانوس لجنة من الاساقفة *
*الكتابيين للبحث فى الكتاب المقدس عن أية آيات عامة أو احكام عامة تأمر المسيحيين بشن الحروب ضد *
*غير المسيحيين  و لكن النتيجة كانت مخيبة للآمال اذ خلصت اللجنة الى انه لا يوجد بمنتهى الأسف  فى *
*الكتاب المقدس اى أحكام عامة تحض على الحرب ضد غير المسيحيين غير ان الكتاب المقدس لم يحرم *
*الحرب صراحة اذا كانت حرباً عادلة و حددوا شروط الحرب العادلة من وجهة نظرهم
لذا فإنك لا تجد أبدا اى جماعة عنف  تتكئ على اى نص من الكتاب المقدس  متخذة اياه تكئتها لإلباس *
*أعمالها العنيفة ثوبا مسيحية لأنه للحق لا توجد فى الكتاب المقدس مثل تلك النصوص
أما بالنسبة للمحمدية فأن الآيات العامة التى تحض على العنف و القتل و الذبح و السلب و النهب و *
*الاغتصاب ضد غير المحمديين  كثيرة جدا  و لكن المشكلة الامنية الكونية ليست فى وجود تلك  النصوص *
*بقدر ما هى  إجماع المحمديين على استخدام تلك النصوص كتكئة تقوم عليها كل أعمالهم الارهابية *
*المجرمة*
*(6) اوليس ارهاب المسلمون سياسى بحت؟  و من قال هذا يا فيصل   من الذى قال ان ارهاب المحمديين *
*ارهابا سياسيا محضا  فمثلا الحكومة المصرية تصر على وصف حركة حماس المحمدية التى تسمى نفسها *
*"حركة المقاومة المحمدية حماس" بإسم حركة حماس الفلسطينية؟؟؟ و لكن هل مصر صاحبة حق فى تعديل *
*اسماء المنظمات نفيا عنها هوية المحمدية او الصاقا بها هوية المحمدية ان تنظيم "قاعدة الجهاد المحمدى" *
*هو الذى أسمى نفسه هذا الاسم و هو الذى اختار متكآته من الديانة المحمدية و تنظيم "الجهاد المحمدى فى *
*فلس طين" هو الذى اختار لنفسه هذا الاسم .
الجميع يعرف ان ارهاب المحمديين هو ارهاب محمدى  لا يتحدث لا عن عدو سياسى او اقتصادى بل *
*يتحدث عن وجوب قتل الآخر لمجرد اختلافه معه فى العقيدة الدينية و رفضه للعقيدة المحمدية  إن أطرف *
*دليل على ذلك هو قول ضيفك العنصر الارهابى محمد بن أحمد للدكتورة وفاء سلطان اثناء الحلقة الاولى 
"إنك  تخالفين الاسلام فليس من حقك الكلام و ليس من حقك الحياة  و عندما طالبته بالصمت للاستماع *
*اثناء كلامها مثلما تصمت للاستماع اثناء صراخه فقال لها "لا ...إنتى إخرسى  فأنا فى ديار الاسلام و انت *
*فى ديار الكفر" لقد كانت تلك كلمة عفوية جدا من العنصر الارهابى محمد بن أحمد و لكنها هى ابلغ رد على *
*مزعمك المكذوب بأن ارهاب المحمديين ارهابا سياسيا محضاً
هل تريد دليلا على ان ارهاب المحمديين محمد اكثر من أنهم -اى الارهابيين المحمديين- يتكئون على *
*المحمدية  كسبب للعداء ضد غير المحمديين و كمصوغ لقتلهم و على ان المحمدية تقدم لهم السبب لعداء *
*غير المحمديين و المصوغ و المبرر لقيامهم بقتلهم
و إليك بعض المتكآت
" كتب عليكم القتال" سورة البقرة 216.
 "يا ايها النبى حرض المؤمنين على القتال" سورة الأنفال 65-
" وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله" سورة الأنفال 39،
" واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم" سورة الأنفال 60،
" فاذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب" سورة محمد 4،
"واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم" سورة النساء 89،
"وقاتلوا المشركين كافة" سورة التوبة 36،
"فقاتلوا ائمة الكفر انهم لا ايمان لهم" سورة التوبة 12، 
"الا تقاتلوا قوما نكثوا ايمانهم" سورة التوبة 13، 
"اقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم" سورة التوبة 5،
" قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بايديكم ويخزيهم، ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين" سورة التوبة 14،
"جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون فى الارض فسادا ان يقتلوا او يصلبوا او تقطع ايديهم وارجلهم" *
*المائدة: 33، 
"قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من *
*الذين اوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون" التوبة 29،
"وانزل الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب من صياصيهم وقذِف فى قلوبهم الرعب فريقا تقتلون وتاسرون فريقا *
*وأورثكم ارضهم وديارهم واموالهم" سورة الاحزاب 26، 
ويذكر الإمام مسلم فى تفسيره للآية أن رسول المحمدية قد  قسم بنفسه  أموال ونساء اليهود والنصارى *
*بين المسلمين، بالطبع بعد شارك بنفسه فى ذبح  رجالهم  و كما هو واضح كل احكام تلكط الآيات عامة فلم *
*يرد فى النص ما يفيد بأنه يخص نصرانى معين بالاسم او يهودى معين بالإسم لذلك فإن الجماعات *
*الارهابية المحمدية  لا تعتمد الا على القرآن كمصدر للعداوات و الصداقات ذلك القرآن الذى أمرهم بالعداء *
*الشديد لكل من يؤمن بإلوهية المسيح و صلبه و قيامته و اوجب على المحمدى قتل كل مسيحى سواء *
*احتلت أمريكا العراق او احتل العراق امريكا سواء استعاد العبرانيين ارض آباءهم و اجدادهم فى مملكة *
*اسرائيل القديمة او تركوها نهبا لعباد اللات . سواء  صلى الاقباط فى كنائسهم او امتنعوا عن الصلاة *
*نهائيا(كان وزير الداخلية المصرى فى حديث للتليفزيون المصرى قد برر مذبحة العديسات التى حدثت منذ *
*ايام قليلة ضد الاقباط فى مدينة الاقصر السياحية بان الاقباط  الذبحى هم الملامين لأنهم صلوا فى كنيستهم *
*فى وقت غير ملائم؟؟؟) *
*بقية المداخلة بأسفل من فضلك تابعها.........................................................................*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (26 فبراير 2006)

*دكتورة وفاء سلطان..........إمرأة غلبت الشيطان الجزء الاخير*

*و الدكتورة وفاء سلطان لمن لا يعرفها هى طبيبة العيون السورية و قد ولدت هناك لعائلة عربية مسلمة و كانت تعيش فى مدينة حماه السورية و تتلقى تدريبها فى مشفاها على يد أستاذ طب العيون السورى الاشهر و هو مسيحى و اسمه يوسف و اثناء خروجها معه من المشفى أطلقت جماعة الاخوان الارهابيون فى سوريا النيران عليه فأردته قتيلا أمام عينى تلميذته *
*و تقول الدكتورة وفاء سلطان عن تلك اللحظة انها تلك اللحظة التى قررت فيها ان تهاجر خارج الدولة التى إلهها هو حزام ناسف و بدلة عسكرية و ذقن طويلة و مهمة ارهابية *
*أنها تريد ان تعيش فى بلد إلهها محبة*
*فهاجرت الى أمريكا حيث درست علم النفس و حصلت على شهادة الدكتوراه فيه و تخصصت فى دراسة علم نفس المحمديين*
*و هى كاتبة تحررية مشهورة عالميا و مقالاتها تنشر بجميع لغات العالم و كانت عندما قبلت المشاركة فى حلقات*
*الجزيرة قبلت بإعتبار ان الولوج و لو لثوانى فى محطة ارهابية كالجزيرة هى فرصة ذهبية لإيصال نقطة او اثنتين من النقاط الجدلية **المنطقية الى تلك العقليات الارهابية المجرمة لعلها تفكر و تتجادل مع نفسها و تعرف الحق*

*و أليكم بعض من الرسائل التى وجهتها الدكتورة وفاء سلطان للجماهير من خلال البرنامج فقد سعت *
*الدكتورة الى توصيل الرسالة و ليس الى الدخول فى مناقشات مع ارهابى مجرم تنتصر عليه فيها*
*(1) لكى نفهم ظاهرة معينة كالارهاب الاسلامى يجب اولا ظاهرة بشرية يجب أولا أن تفهم الطريقة التي *
*يفكر بها البشر المسؤولون عن هذه الظاهرة، يجب أن تفهم الطريقة التي يبني بها الفرد جهازه الفكري *
*المسؤول عن سلوكه وبالتالي عن وضعه، الفرد سلوكيا وفكريا هو نتاج فكري هو نتاج تربوي والتربية هي *
*العملية التي يتبلور من خلالها أفكاره وتكتمل جوانب شخصيته، الإنسان لا يولد في أحسن تقويم، التربية *
*هي التي تقوم بتقويمه، التربية عملية معقدة وكلما ازدادت المجتمعات الإنسانية تعقيدا تزداد هذه العمليات *
*تعقيدا، تتم في أغلب الأحيان عملية التربية بطريقة إيحائية غير مرئية وغير ملحوظة، هل يستطيع أحد فينا *
*أن يرى كيف تمتص قطة الإسفنج الماء عندما تسقط في البحر؟ هل أحد فينا يستطيع أن يرى كيف يتحول *
*كأس من الماء إلى اللون الأزرق عندما تقع فيه نقطة من الحبر؟ عندما تعرف ذلك ستعرف لماذا يفجّر شاب *
*مسلم في ريعان شبابه يمتلك الحياة بعرضها ووسعها كي يعيش من أجلها، كيف ولماذا يفجّر نفسه في *
*حافلة مليئة بالركاب.. في حافلة مليئة بالأبرياء.. الدين في بلادنا هو المصدر الوحيد للتربية وهو المنهل *
*الوحيد الذي شرب منه هذا الإرهابي حتى ارتوى، هو لم يولد إرهابيا ولم يصبح إرهابيا بين ليلة وضحاها، *
*التعاليم الإسلامية هي التي ساهمت في حياكة نسيجه الفكري خيطا خيطا ولم تسمح للمصادر الأخرى أقصد *
*المصادر العلمية أن تعلب دورا في هذا التصنيع، هذه التعاليم هي التي شوّهت هذا الإرهابي وقتلت إنسانيته *
*وليس هو الذي شوهها وأساء فهمها كما يدعي بعض الجاهلين، عندما تقرأ على طفل لم يتجاوز بعد سنوات *
*عمره الأولى الآية التي تقول {أَن يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وأَرْجُلُهُم مِّنْ خِلافٍ} بغض النظر عن *
*تفسير تلك الآية وبغض النظر عن أسباب نزولها والزمن الذي نزلت فيه تكون قد خطوت الخطوة الأولى في *
*طريق صناعة إرهابي كبير، أي عدالة في السماء تقر بهذا العقاب؟ أي عدالة في السماء تقر بهذا الإرهاب؟*
*فتعاليم الارهاب و التحريض الشديد عليه موجود طبعا بوضوح و كثرة فى القرآن واللغة المستخدمة *
*لإيصال هذه التعاليم هي لغة سلبية لأن اللغة هي من أهم الوسائل التربوية اللغة تكون إيجابية..[مقاطعة *
*للنقطة]*
*(2)الحروب الصليبية التي يتحدث عنها أستاذنا زاعما ان المسيحيين شنوها لأسباب دينية هذه الحروب *
*جاءت بعد التعاليم الإسلامية ذلك  ان المسيحية سابقة على الاسلام بأكثر من سبعمئة سنة كاملة كانت *
*خالية من اى حرب على اساس دينى فى العالم المسيحى لذلك فإن هذه الحروب جاءت كردة فعل لهذه *
*التعاليم الاسلامية ، إنها قانون الفعل وردة الفعل، التعاليم الإسلامية حضت على رفض الآخر، حضت على *
*إلغاء الآخر، حضت على قتل الآخر، ألم تحض على قتل اليهود والنصارى؟ إذا سمعنا أن قبيلة في أقصى *
*أقاصي الصين لديها كتاب مقدس ولديها تعاليم تصر على قتل المسلمين هل سيقف المسلمون مكتوفي الأيدي *
*حيال هذه التعاليم؟ الحروب الصليبية جاءت بعد التعاليم الإسلامية وعندما نزلت هذه التعاليم الإسلامية لم *
*تكن أميركا على سطح الأرض ولم تكن إسرائيل في فلسطين، إنها قانون الفعل وردة الفعل يا سيدي الكبير.*
*لماذا لا نتكلم بالمرة مثلا عن الحروب الضروس المسماه الفتوحات الإسلامية التي تمت قبل كل هذه *
*الحروب التى تسمونها بالصليبية الذي يتكلم عنها؟ لماذا لم يتكلم عندما اقتحم طارق بن زياد بجيوشه *
*الأندلس وقال لهم البحر من أمامكم والعدو من ورائكم؟ كيف تقتحم بلدا آمنا وتعتبر جميع سكانه الآمنين.. *
*تعتبرهم أعداء لك بمجرد أنك تمتلك الحق أن تنشر دينك؟ هل يتم نشر الدين بالسيف والقتال؟ لماذا لم *
*يتحدث لنا الإسلام الكريم عن هذا..إننى استغرب انكم تبررون احتلالكم لبلدان الآخرين الآمنة بأنكم كنتم *
*تقيمون فيها الحضارة؟؟ و انا أستغرب كيف تزعمون ان العرب أقاموا حضارة في الأندلس وأزالوا كل أثر *
*للحضارة في بلادهم اذا افترضنا ان موطنهم الاصلى الخالى من اى شيئ الا الرمال كان به اصلا اى *
*حضارة؟ لا أستطيع أن أفهم هذه المعادلة.*
*(3) إذا كنتم تزعمون بأن موقف الإسلام من الغرب سببه مواقف الغرب العدائية من الإسلام هل تستطيع *
*أن تفسر لي قتل مائة ألف طفل ورجل وامرأة في الجزائر بأبشع أساليب القتل؟ هل تستطيع أن تفسر لي قتل *
*15 ألف مدني في سوريا؟ هل تستطيع أن تفسر لي الجريمة النكراء في مدرسة المدفعية في مدينة حلب *
*السورية؟ هل تستطيع أن تفسر جريمة حي الأزبكية في مدينة دمشق السورية؟ هل تستطيع أن تفسر هجوم *
*الإرهابيين على قرية الكُشح الآمنة في صعيد مصر وذبح 21 فلاحا لمجرد انهم من غير معتنقى دين *
*الاسلام؟ هل تستطيع أن تفسر لي ماذا يجري في إندونيسيا وتركيا ومصر مع العلم أن هذه الدول إسلامية *
*وعارضت التدخل الأميركي في العراق وليس لها جيوش في العراق لكنها لم تسلم من إرهابهم كيف تفسر *
*هذه الظواهر وقد حدثت في بلاد عربية؟ هل كانت انتقاما من أميركا؟ هل كانت انتقاما من إسرائيل أم كانت *
*إشباعا لغرائزهم الحيوانية المتوحشة التي أثارتها تعاليم تحض على رفض الآخر تحض على قتل الآخر *
*تحض على إلغاء الآخر؟ عندما قتل.. عندما قبر صدام حسين ثلاثمائة ألف شيعي وكردي تحت الأرض *
*أحياءً لم نسمع مسلما واحدا يحجو على هذا العمل ألم يكن سكوتكم اعترافا بشرعية هذا القتل؟ أريد *
*جوابا.. كيف تزعمون ان امريكا هى التى صنعت الدكتاتوريين العرب دون دليل الا صمتها على وجودهم *
*فهل تقبلون اذا ان من حقها ان تزيل حكمهم؟؟ يا سيدي أميركا لا تستطيع أن تصنع صدام حسين، الخمس *
*سنوات الأولى في حياته هي التي صنعته، صنعه والداه صنعته قبيلته وعشيرته وتعاليمه ورجال *
*دينه..أمريكا من المستحيل ان تصنع رجل و هو فى الاربعين من العمر اسمع يا سيدي قلت إن اللغة هي *
*الوسيلة التربوية الأهم، قلت إن هناك لغة إيجابية ولغة سلبية والإنسان ناتج لغوي إذا غلبت اللغة السلبية *
*خرج إلى الحياة إرهابيا خاويا فاشلا وإذا غلبت اللغة الإيجابية خرج إلى الحياة مسالما منتجا عاقلا، ما فيه *
*معبد في أميركا إلا دخلته ركزت على اللغة المستخدمة من قبل رجال الدين لنشر تعاليمهم عبر أتباعهم، لم *
*أر طائفة واحدة تعتمد على اللغة السلبية التي يعتمد عليها رجال الدين المسلمين لنشر هذه التعاليم في *
*سورة البقرة لوحدها أكثر من عشرة آيات  اذا درسهما ملاك فإنه يتحول الى شيطان دموى رجيم .يا سادة إن التغاضي عن الحقائق  لا يلغي وجودها، الحقيقة دائما مؤلمة وخصوصا عندما **تلامس المشاعر البشرية ولكن يبدو أننا لا نملك خيارا آخر..*


----------



## Maya (27 فبراير 2006)

*حلقة " صراع الحضارات "*

*عادت الدكتورة العظيمة وفاء سلطان لتطل عبر قناة الجزيرة في حلقة من برنامج الاتجاه المعاكس وبقدر أسفي لأن الدكتورة العظيمة تدخل في حوار مع كائن محمدي مثل  ابراهيم خولي بقدر سعادتي لأن هذه السيدة الشجاعة توصل رسائلها الصادقة الموضوعية بصيغة قوية متماسكة لتصل للعرب والمحمديين  عبر قناة الجزيرة راعية الإرهاب والتطرف هذه  المحطة  التي كانت ذات يوم تتهم بالعمالة والصهيونية ودس السموم وتخريب عقول الشباب العربي  أصبحت اليوم فضائية المجاهدين والعروبة والقومية  ...

الحلقة كانت في يوم  الثلاثاء 21-2-2006 و تناولت مفهم " صراع الحضارات " 

تابع تفريغ الحلقة كتابة على الرابط : 

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/17389B0B-7B34-47D1-8F98-09022430BE6E.htm

---------------

مقدمة الحلقة على لسان فيصل القاسم :

ما هذا النفاق الغربي الرسمي الصارخ؟ لماذا سجنوا بالأمس المؤرخ ديفيد إيرفينغ ثلاث سنوات لمجرد تشكيكه بعدد الذين ماتوا في المحرقة اليهودية بينما يعتبرون فعلة الصحيفة الدانمركية التي دنست أقدس المقدسات الإسلامية مجرد حرية تعبير؟ هل بقِي هناك أدنى شك بأننا بصدد صراع حضاري تفرضه علينا الطُغَم الحاكمة المتغطرسة في الغرب، يتساءل أحدهم؟ ألم تُعد بقية الصحف الغربية نشر الإساءات الدانمركية مما يؤكد على موقف رسمي غربي من الإسلام والمسلمين؟ يضيف آخر، ثم مَن أطلق مقولة صراع الحضارات في الأصل المسلمون أم المفكر الأميركي صموئيل هنتنغتون مُنظِر الإمبريالية الجديدة التي يسمونها عولمة؟ أليس البادئ أظلم؟ أليست الدعوات التي يطلقها بعض الزعماء العرب لحوار الحضارات نوعا من الضحك على الذقون؟ أليست حملة صليبية جديدة يريد من خلالها سادة العالم الغربي توريط أتباع الديانات السماوية في صراعات دينية لفرض أو لغرض الهيمنة والتسلط؟ ألم تكن نظرية هنتنغتون تسويقا لخطة مبرمجة بهدف القضاء على الميراث الشرقي؟ ألم تعترض فرنسا في يوم من الأيام على انضمام تركيا للاتحاد الأوروبي بحجة أنه نادٍ مسيحي؟ لكن في المقابل لماذا اتهام المفكرين الغربيين باختلاق الصراع الحضاري؟ ألم يكن المفكر المغربي المهدي المنجرة أول من تحدث عن صراع الحضارات قبل هنتنغتون بثلاثة أعوام ؟ ثم لماذا حصر الصراع بين الغرب والإسلام؟ ألم يتحدث هنتنغتون عن صراع حتى مع الحضارة الصينية؟ ألم يبق مصطلح صراع الحضارات مجرد تراشق بين المثقفين على صفحات الجرائد حتى قرر بن لادن تفجير برجي التجارة في أميركا فتحول صراع الحضارات إلى حقيقة؟ أليس صراعاً بين المفهوم العصري للدين ضمن منظومة الديمقراطية وبين مفهوم الدين الشمولي الذي يمثله الإسلام السياسي؟ يضيف آخر، مَن الذي جلب الدب إلى كَرمِه أليست القاعدة؟*


----------



## Maya (27 فبراير 2006)

*مقتطفات من حديث الدكتورة  وفاء سلطان*





*من بين النقاط التي أثارت إعجابي في حديث الدكتورة وفاء سلطان إجراءها مقارنة دقيقة وتسميتها للأمور بمسمياتها حين تم سؤالها عن حقيقة ما يجري على الساحة العالمية هل هو صراع حضارات  فأوضحت بقولها عدة أمور وعرفت ضمنياً ماهية الشيء الذي يزعم  العرب أنه حضارة بقولها  : 

ما نراه من صراع على الساحة الدولية ليس صراعاً بين الأديان وليس صراعاً بين الحضارات ، إنه صراع بين النقيضين، إنه صراع بين زمنين ، إنه صراع بين العقلية التي تنتمي إلى القرون الوسطى والعقلية التي تنتمي إلى القرن الحادي والعشرين، إنه صراع بين الحضارة والتخلف بين المدنية والبدائية بين الهمجية والعقلانية، إنه صراع بين الحرية والقمع ،  بين الديمقراطية والديكتاتورية، إنه صراع بين حقوق الإنسان من طرف واغتصاب تلك الحقوق من طرف آخر، إنه صراع بين من يعامل المرأة كالبهيمة وبين مَن يعاملها كالإنسان، ما نراه ليس صراعاً بين الحضارات، الحضارات لا تتصارع ، الحضارات تتنافس، التنافس يعكس أوجه التشابه أكثر مما يعكس أوجه الاختلاف، كلما ارتقت البشر التقت وكلما تباعدت في درجة رقيها كلما تصارعت، التفاوت في درجة الرقي هو سبب هذا الصراع.

-----------------

ومن بين النقاط الهامة التي  طرحتها الدكتورة وفاء حين وجه إليها  فيصل القاسم قضية إحترام الآخرين و مقدساتهم ومشاعرهم وحاول الحديث عما سماه ازدواجية الغرب بالتعامل مع اليهود والمحرقة النازية من جهة وبين العرب وقضاياهم وعلى رأسها الرسومات التي نشرت في صحيفة دنمركية وعدد من الصحف الغربي ، فأوضحت الدكتورة معنى احترام الآخر وكيف يحصل الإنسان على احترام الآخرين بقولها : 

احترام الآخرين لك هو استحقاق تكسبه بعرق جبينك وليس منة يتصدقون بها عليك، اليهود خرجوا من مأساة و فرضوا احترامهم على العالم بعلمهم لا بإرهابهم، بعملهم لا بزعيقهم، البشرية مدينة بمعظم اكتشافات وعلوم القرن التاسع عشر والقرن العشرين لعلماء اليهود، خمسة عشر مليون مشرد في العالم جمعوا شملهم ووصلوا إلى حقوقهم بالعمل والعلم، لم نر يهوديا واحدا يفجر نفسه داخل مطعم ألماني، لم نر يهودياً واحد يهدم كنيسة لم نر يهودياً واحد يحتج على ذلك بقتل الناس، حوَّل المسلمون ثلاثة تماثيل للإله بوذا إلى حطام لم نر بوذياً واحداً  يحرق مسجد أو يقتل مسلماً أو يحرق كنيسة أو يحرق سفارة ولكن وحدهم المسلمون يدافعون عن معتقداتهم بحرق الكنائس وقتل الناس وهدم السفارات، هذه الطريقة لن تؤدى بهم إلى نتيجة، على المسلمين أن يسألوا أنفسهم ماذا يستطيعون أن يقدموا للبشرية قبل أن يطالبوا تلك البشرية باحترامهم ؟ *


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (1 مارس 2006)

*آخر مكتشفات الطبيعة ...الانسان الحيوان إبراهيم الخولى*





*الصورة للعنصر الارهابى إبراهيم الخولى  و هو فى حالة هياج و يصرخ  واصفا الحضارة الغربية بأنها حضارة " الانسان الحيوان "؟؟*
*مما أثار حالة من الضحك الهستيرى فى جموع المشاهدين  بسبب الشبه الشكلى الشديد بين ابراهيم الخولى و حيوان القرد*
*و إننا نسأل ابراهيم الخولى    من هو الحيوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أهو من أخترع الميكروفون ؟أم من وقف امام الميكروفون يصف من اخترع الميكروفون بانه حيوان؟*
*من هو الحيوان ؟؟؟ ؟؟ أهو من إخترع الكاميرا؟ أم من وقف امام الكاميرا ليصف مخترع الكاميرا بأنه حيوان؟*
*من هو الحيوان  ؟؟؟؟  أهو من إخترع التليفزيون؟ ام من ظهر على شاشة التليفزيون واصفا من إخترع التليفزيون بانه حيوان؟*
*من هو الحيوان؟؟؟؟؟؟ اهو من اخترع  القمر الاصطناعى ؟أم من نقل القمر الاصطناعى صوته و صورته و هو يصف مخترع القمر الاصطناعى بانه حيوان؟*
*أضحكت العالم يا رجل  و صدق فى امثالك وصف الشاعر " يا أمة ضحكت من جهلها الامم"*
:t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11: :t11:​


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (1 مارس 2006)

*النقاط المُجمعة التى ادخلت جدلياتها الدكتورة وفاء سلطان فى العقل المحمدى*

*عندما تقبل الدكتورة وفاء سلطان  ان تستضيفها محطة ارهابية مثل الجزيرة  فإنها لا تخفى هدفها  و تصرح بأنه ليس اثبات وجهة نظر او الانتصار على المذيه السيكوباتى فيصل القاسم و العناصر الارهابية المجرمة التى يستضيفها  بل ان هدفها الذى تعلنه هو ان الاستضافة فرصة لكى تكسر حصار التيار المحمدى الارهابى المسيطر على كل وسائل الاعلام الارضية و الفضائية الناطقة بالعربية و القابلة للوصول للعقل العربى   ذلك الحصار الذى يضربه هذا التيار على كل فكر لا يؤيد الاوهام التى يريد هذا التيار  ان يسقط فيها مشاهديه بأن من حقهم  الطعن فى عقائد الآخرين فهذا هو قمة الادب و ليس من حق الاخرين الرد لأن هذا هو قمة قلة الادب *
*من حقهم احتلال و استيطان العالم فهذا هو قمة الانسانية و ليس من حق احد مقاومتهم فهذا هو قمة الوحشية *
*من حقهم نشر دينهم فى كل مكان فهذا هو قمة الحرية  و ليس من حق احد نشر دينه لأن هذا هو قمة الخسة و الاجرام*
*و إليكم تجميع لما قالته الدكتورة وفاء سلطان فى الحلقة الثانية من البرنامج :*
*(1)ما هو الدين؟ ما هي الحضارة؟ وهل يلتقيان؟ الدين هو مجموعة القيم والمُثل والمبادئ التي تنظم العلاقة *
*بين الإنسان وبين القوة العليا التي يؤمن بها ويُفترض أن لا تتجاوز حدود تلك العلاقة، أما الحضارة فهي *
*درجة عليا من الرقي الاجتماعي نجمت عن التفاعل بين الفكر الحر والعمل الخلوق المتقن، عندما يصل *
*الإنسان إلى تلك الدرجة يعيش حياته بسلام واحترام ويكون بالتالي أكثر قدرة على الإبداع وأكثر قدرة على *
*الإتقان، الإسلام ليس حضارة، المسيحية ليست حضارة، اليهودية ليست حضارة، باختصار الدين ليس *
*حضارة،الحضارة أعم وأشمل من الدين الحضارة تشمل الدين، الدين ينطوي تحت لواء الحضارة هو جزء *
*وهي الكل، ما نراه من صراع على الساحة الدولية ليس صراعا بين الأديان وليس صراعا بين الحضارات، *
*إنه صراع بين النقيضين، إنه صراع بين زمنين، إنه صراع بين العقلية التي تنتمي إلى القرون الوسطي *
*والعقلية التي تنتمي إلى القرن الحادي والعشرين، إنه صراع بين الحضارة والتخلف بين المدنية والبدائية *
*بين الهمجية والعقلانية، إنه صراع بين الحرية والقمع بين الديمقراطية والديكتاتورية، إنه صراع بين حقوق *
*الإنسان من طرف واغتصاب تلك الحقوق من طرف آخر، إنه صراع بين من يعامل المرأة كالبهيمة وبين مَن *
*يعاملها كالإنسان، ما نراه ليس صراعا بين الحضارات، الحضارات لا تتصارع، الحضارات تتنافس، التنافس *
*يعكس أوجه التشابه أكثر مما يعكس أوجه الاختلاف، كلما ارتقت البشر التقت وكلما تباعدت في درجة رقيها *
*كلما تصارعت، التفاوت في درجة الرقي هو سبب هذا الصراع.أن ما يحدث الآن هو صراع بين الحضارة *
*متمثلة في الغرب والتخلف والجهل متمثلا بالمسلمين.إنكم تطلقون عبارات كثيرة غير مفهومة و لا منطقية *
*مثل  إن المسلمين ليسوا متخلفين حضاريا بالمعنى الانسانى  و أن الانسان الغربى هو الانسان الحيوان؟ ، *
*إذاً كيف تريدونني أن أفهم تعريفكم للحضارة عندما تقولون بأن المسلمين غير متخلفين حضاريا إنسانيا، *
*ماذا تقصد بتلك العبارة؟ فلا يمكن الفصل فى أى حضارة بين مركبها المادى و مركبها الانسانى فالاول هو *
*إبن الثانى و نابع من الثانى و لا يمكن ان يكون الاول متفوقا اذا لم يكن  الثانى متفوقا
(2)المسلمون هم الذين إخترعوا تعبير صراع الحضارات قبل صامويل هاننجتون . و المسلمون هم الذين *
*بدؤوا صراع الحضارات، عندما قال نبي الإسلام "أمرتُ أن أقاتلَ الناس حتى يؤمنوا بالله ورسوله" عندما قسَّم *
*المسلمون الناس إلى مسلم وغير مسلم ودعوا إلى قتال الآخرين حتى يؤمنوا بما يؤمنون هم أثاروا هذا *
*الصراع، هم بدؤوا تلك الحرب وعليهم أن يوقفوا هذا.. تلك الحرب أن يعيدوا النظر في الكتب الإسلامية *
*والمناهج التدريسية التي بين أيديهم والمملوءة بالدعوة إلى التكفير وإلى قتال الكافرين، هذا ما أردت أن *
*أقوله. و مع ذلك يجد المسلم نفسه كثيرا لديه الجرأة على التنصل من كل هذا الصراع الذى بدأه و اشعل *
*نيرانه و يقول انه لا يسب عقائد الآخرين !  أي حضارة في الأرض تجيز لمنتسبها  أن يوصم بشراً بألقاب *
*لم يختاروها لأنفسهم، مرة نطلق عليهم أهل البيت.. أهل الذمة ومرة يطلق عليهم أهل الكتاب ومرة يشبههم *
*بالقردة والخنازير ومرة بالنصارى والمغضوب عليهم، مَن قال لكم بأنهم أهل كتاب هم ليسوا أهل كتاب هم *
*أهل كتب، كل الكتب العلمية المفيدة التي بين أيديكم هي كتبهم وهي نتاج فكرهم الحر الخلاق، بأي حق *
*تشبههم بالمغضوب عليهم والضالين وتأتي الآن لتقول إن عقيدتك أمرتك بأن لا تسب عقائد الآخرين؟ كيف *
*تشرح لطفلك عندما تقول له قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ورسوله إلى آخر الآية حتى يدفعوا الجزية عن يد *
*وهم صاغرون..أنهم اناس آمنون  لا يرغبون ان يكونون على صلة بكم فما الذى يبرر لكم قتالهم فى ديارهم *
* قتالهم و لو أفترضنا جدلا فقط ان لديكم مبررا لقتالهم فهل لديكم ما يبرر أن يدفعوا الجزية عن يد وهم *
*صاغرون؟ ما هذا الغل و الرغبة فى اذلال الآخرين  أنكم ساقطون أسرى مكبلين رهينة لكتابٍ، أنتم الذين *
*عجزتم أن تخرجوا بإنسانكم خارج حدود عقلية القرون الوسطى الذى كٌتب هذا الكتاب فيها ، هم أهل كتب *
*هم ليسوا أهل كتاب، جميع الكتب التي بين أيديكم هي كتبهم إذا استثنينا أبا هريرة وملحقاته..
(3)التطرف مرض اجتماعي ابتليت به البشرية في كل زمان ومكان ولكن عندما يصل هذا التطرف حد الوباء *
*يجب أن تُضافر البشرية جهودها من أجل القضاء عليه، التطرف يحرق المجتمع الذي يحتضنه أكثر من *
*المجتمعات التي يتطرف ضدها، التطرف يعني بصيرة المتطرف ويقضي على إبداعه يسيء إلى المجتمع *
*الذي وُجد فيه أكثر من إساءته إلى المجتمعات الأخرى نظرة بسيطة ومقارنة أبسط بين المجتمعات الإسلامية *
*والمجتمعات الأخرى يعطيك فكرة عن مدى التطرف في هذه المجتمعات، الانحطاط في الحالة الإنسانية التي *
*وصل إليها المجتمع الإسلامي دليل واضح على التطرف الذي يقود تلك المجتمعات إلى الهاوية، أما الوضع *
*في المجتمعات الغربية يعطيك فكرة على أن التطرف قد عجز على أن يلعب دوراً كبيراً في تلك *
*المجتمعات..فالمسلم عادة يتخير من التاريخ مقتطفات متباعدة  لا ارتباط زمنى بينها و يعتبرها هى تارخ *
*الانسانية  ويتغاضى عن الكم الاعظم من التاريخ لأنه لا يخدم مزاعمه المريضة فهو لا يدرس ابدا  كيف *
*نشر دينه بالسيف واقتحام البلدان و أحتلاله الاستيطانى يسميه فتوحات و نهبه  لحضارات و بلدان و ثروات *
*الآخرين ويسميه نشراً للعدل واحترام حقوق الآخرين، عندما يرفع المسلم مكبراً للصوت على باب كنيسة *
*ويصرخ كذب الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح بن مريم، هل يحترم عقائد الآخرين؟؟؟؟ هل تكذيب الناس في *
*عقائدها هو احترام لتلك العقائد؟ أريد جوابا لهذا السؤال.إن هذا الصراع الذى يفجره المسلمون فى العالكم *
*لن ينتهى فى صالحهم و اذا اراد المسلمون ايقافه فهذا سهل جدا فقط عليهم كي يتوقف هذا الصراع أن *
*يعيدوا النظر في التعاليم التي تدعو إلى رفض الآخر، التي تدعو إلى قتل الآخر، هو يريد أن يقرأ من تعاليمه *
*ما تتناسب مع رأيه ويغض النظر عن التعاليم الأخرى التي قسمت العالم إلى قسمين، هم الذين بدؤوا هذا *
*الصراع وعليهم هم بتغيير تعاليمهم أن ينهوا هذا الصراع، أنا لست مسيحية لست مسلمة ولا يهودية أنا *
*إنسانة علمانية  ولكنني أحترم حق الآخر في أن يؤمن بها..أنا لا أدافع عن رأيي من وجهة كوني مسيحية، *
*أنا أريد أن أُجلي تلك النقطة، أنا  إنسانة علمانية لا أؤمن بالغيبيات ولكني أحترم حق كل إنسان في أن *
*يؤمن بها، يا أخي آمن بالحجر ولكن إياك أن تضربي بها، أنت حر في أنت تعبد من تشاء ولكن لا علاقة لك *
*بعقائد الآخرين سواء آمنوا بأن المسيح هو الله ابن مريم أو أن الشيطان هو الله ابن مريم، اتركوا الناس في *
*عقائدهم، حريتك تبدأ عندما تنتهي حرية الآخرين عندما تطعن في مصداقية عقائد الآخرين أنت لا تحترم تلك *
*العقائد، يجب أن يتأكد المسلمين من تلك الحقيقة يجب أن يعرفوا تلك الحقيقة يجب أن يعيدوا النظر في تلك *
*الحقيقة يحترم الناس عقائدك عندما تحترم عقائدهم، أما عندما توصمهم وتشتمهم بالمكذوب عليهم والضالين *
*لا تمتلك هذا الحق، يجب أن تعرف حدك وتقف عنده..
(4)ما نراه من صراع ليس صراعا بين الغرب والإسلام إنه صراع بين الإسلام من جهة والعالم كله من جهة *
*أخرى لأن الإسلام قسَّم العالم إلى قسمين قسم مسلم وغير مسلم، يتحدث الدعاة الاسلاميون عن  حملات *
*التنصير في البلاد العربية والأفريقية و كأن التبشير بأى دين غير الاسلام جريمة شنعاء و مؤامرة رعناء  و *
*معصية رهيبة  كلها خسة و نزالة  و ارتكاب لأبشع المذابح لماذا لا يقول لنا إذا ضُبط على إنجيل في *
*محفظة رجل مسيحي في السعودية ماذا سيحل به؟ ألا يمارس المسلمون عقائدهم في بلاد الغرب بحرية؟ ألا *
*ينشرون دينهم في بلاد الغرب بحرية؟ هل سأل الغربيون داعية اسلامى لماذا تنشر دينك فى بلادنا او لماذا *
*تهدم مالك فى انشاء مساجد فى بلاد خالية من المسلمون او لماذا تدعوا الناس فى بلادنا لدينك؟؟؟؟  ماذا *
*ستفعل برجل غربي إذا ضُبط في بلادك يقوم بالدعوة إلى دينه؟ لماذا لا تعاملوا الناس بنفس الطريقة التي *
*تريدون الناس أن تعاملكم بها؟
(5) يركز المسلمون كثيرا على تحريم البلدان الغربية التشكيك فى أحداث الكارثة التى ألمت باليهود فى *
*اوروبا و يعتبرون ذلك دليلا على عدم أحترام الغرب لحرية التعبير  و الحق ان اليهود كشعبٌ غربىٌ  يحظون *
*بإحترام كبير من الغربيين و لكن يجب ان يدرك المسلمون أن احترام الآخرين لك استحقاق تكسبه بعرق *
*جبينك وليس منة يتصدقون بها عليك، اليهود خرجوا من مأساة فرضوا احترامهم على العالم بعلمهم لا *
*بإرهابهم، بعملهم لا بزعيقهم، البشرية مدينة بمعظم اكتشافات وعلوم القرن التاسع عشر والقرن العشرين *
*لعلماء اليهود، خمسة عشر مليون مشرد في العالم جمعوا شملهم ووصلوا إلى حقوقهم بالعمل والعلم، لم نر *
*يهوديا واحدا يفجر نفسه داخل مطعم ألماني، لم نر يهوديا واحد يهدم كنيسة لم نر يهوديا واحد يحتج على *
*ذلك بقتل الناس، حوَّل المسلمين ثلاثة تماثيل للإله بوذا إلى حطام لم نر بوذيا واحد يحرق مسجدا أو يقتل *
*مسلما أو يحرق كنيسة أو يحرق سفارة ولكن وحدهم المسلمين يدافعون عن معتقداتهم بحرق الكنائس وقتل *
*الناس وهدم السفارات، هذه الطريقة لن تؤدى بهم إلى نتيجة، على المسلمين أن يسألوا أنفسهم ماذا *
*يستطيعون أن يقدموا للبشرية قبل أن يطالبوا تلك البشرية باحترامهم؟ ما قام به الفنان الدانمركي قد يكون *
*أمرا غير مقبول لأن المساس بالمقدسات أمر غير مقبول ولكن حرية التعبير والنقد هي أقدس تلك المقدسات، *
*الفنان الدانمركي لم يعبر عن سلطته الدينية وسلطته السياسية وإنما عبر عن نفسه، المسلم يصعب عليه أن *
*يفهم تلك الحقيقة لأن الإسلام كدولة ودين لا يسمح له بأن يتجاوز حدود ذلك الدين وتلك الدولة رأى الفرد في *
*المجتمع الإسلامي هو رأي الجماعة ولذلك لا يستطيع أن يحلق بفكره خارج الحدود التي رسمته لها تلك *
*الجماعة، في الغرب الوضع يختلف تماما يحق للشخص أن يعبر عن رأيه بمعزل عن رأي سلطته الدينية *
*وسلطته السياسية، هذه النقطة على المسلمين أن يفهموها تماما، عندما يحرق سفارة هم لا ينتقمون من *
*الفنان وإنما ينتقمون من الدولة التي لا يمثلها هذا الفنان ولكنهم عاجزون عن فهم تلك الحقيقة لأنهم لا *
*يمارسون تلك الحرية.
*


----------



## انسانٌ غلبان (1 مارس 2006)

*النقاط المُجمعة التى ادخلت جدلياتها الدكتورة وفاء سلطان فى العقل المحمدى*

*عندما تقبل الدكتورة وفاء سلطان  ان تستضيفها محطة ارهابية مثل الجزيرة  فإنها لا تخفى هدفها  و تصرح بأنه ليس اثبات وجهة نظر او الانتصار على المذيه السيكوباتى فيصل القاسم و العناصر الارهابية المجرمة التى يستضيفها  بل ان هدفها الذى تعلنه هو ان الاستضافة فرصة لكى تكسر حصار التيار المحمدى الارهابى المسيطر على كل وسائل الاعلام الارضية و الفضائية الناطقة بالعربية و القابلة للوصول للعقل العربى   ذلك الحصار الذى يضربه هذا التيار على كل فكر لا يؤيد الاوهام التى يريد هذا التيار  ان يسقط فيها مشاهديه بأن من حقهم  الطعن فى عقائد الآخرين فهذا هو قمة الادب و ليس من حق الاخرين الرد لأن هذا هو قمة قلة الادب *
*من حقهم احتلال و استيطان العالم فهذا هو قمة الانسانية و ليس من حق احد مقاومتهم فهذا هو قمة الوحشية *
*من حقهم نشر دينهم فى كل مكان فهذا هو قمة الحرية  و ليس من حق احد نشر دينه لأن هذا هو قمة الخسة و الاجرام*
*و إليكم تجميع لما قالته الدكتورة وفاء سلطان فى الحلقة الثانية من البرنامج :*
*(1)ما هو الدين؟ ما هي الحضارة؟ وهل يلتقيان؟ الدين هو مجموعة القيم والمُثل والمبادئ التي تنظم العلاقة *
*بين الإنسان وبين القوة العليا التي يؤمن بها ويُفترض أن لا تتجاوز حدود تلك العلاقة، أما الحضارة فهي *
*درجة عليا من الرقي الاجتماعي نجمت عن التفاعل بين الفكر الحر والعمل الخلوق المتقن، عندما يصل *
*الإنسان إلى تلك الدرجة يعيش حياته بسلام واحترام ويكون بالتالي أكثر قدرة على الإبداع وأكثر قدرة على *
*الإتقان، الإسلام ليس حضارة، المسيحية ليست حضارة، اليهودية ليست حضارة، باختصار الدين ليس *
*حضارة،الحضارة أعم وأشمل من الدين الحضارة تشمل الدين، الدين ينطوي تحت لواء الحضارة هو جزء *
*وهي الكل، ما نراه من صراع على الساحة الدولية ليس صراعا بين الأديان وليس صراعا بين الحضارات، *
*إنه صراع بين النقيضين، إنه صراع بين زمنين، إنه صراع بين العقلية التي تنتمي إلى القرون الوسطي *
*والعقلية التي تنتمي إلى القرن الحادي والعشرين، إنه صراع بين الحضارة والتخلف بين المدنية والبدائية *
*بين الهمجية والعقلانية، إنه صراع بين الحرية والقمع بين الديمقراطية والديكتاتورية، إنه صراع بين حقوق *
*الإنسان من طرف واغتصاب تلك الحقوق من طرف آخر، إنه صراع بين من يعامل المرأة كالبهيمة وبين مَن *
*يعاملها كالإنسان، ما نراه ليس صراعا بين الحضارات، الحضارات لا تتصارع، الحضارات تتنافس، التنافس *
*يعكس أوجه التشابه أكثر مما يعكس أوجه الاختلاف، كلما ارتقت البشر التقت وكلما تباعدت في درجة رقيها *
*كلما تصارعت، التفاوت في درجة الرقي هو سبب هذا الصراع.أن ما يحدث الآن هو صراع بين الحضارة *
*متمثلة في الغرب والتخلف والجهل متمثلا بالمسلمين.إنكم تطلقون عبارات كثيرة غير مفهومة و لا منطقية *
*مثل  إن المسلمين ليسوا متخلفين حضاريا بالمعنى الانسانى  و أن الانسان الغربى هو الانسان الحيوان؟ ، *
*إذاً كيف تريدونني أن أفهم تعريفكم للحضارة عندما تقولون بأن المسلمين غير متخلفين حضاريا إنسانيا، *
*ماذا تقصد بتلك العبارة؟ فلا يمكن الفصل فى أى حضارة بين مركبها المادى و مركبها الانسانى فالاول هو *
*إبن الثانى و نابع من الثانى و لا يمكن ان يكون الاول متفوقا اذا لم يكن  الثانى متفوقا
(2)المسلمون هم الذين إخترعوا تعبير صراع الحضارات قبل صامويل هاننجتون . و المسلمون هم الذين *
*بدؤوا صراع الحضارات، عندما قال نبي الإسلام "أمرتُ أن أقاتلَ الناس حتى يؤمنوا بالله ورسوله" عندما قسَّم *
*المسلمون الناس إلى مسلم وغير مسلم ودعوا إلى قتال الآخرين حتى يؤمنوا بما يؤمنون هم أثاروا هذا *
*الصراع، هم بدؤوا تلك الحرب وعليهم أن يوقفوا هذا.. تلك الحرب أن يعيدوا النظر في الكتب الإسلامية *
*والمناهج التدريسية التي بين أيديهم والمملوءة بالدعوة إلى التكفير وإلى قتال الكافرين، هذا ما أردت أن *
*أقوله. و مع ذلك يجد المسلم نفسه كثيرا لديه الجرأة على التنصل من كل هذا الصراع الذى بدأه و اشعل *
*نيرانه و يقول انه لا يسب عقائد الآخرين !  أي حضارة في الأرض تجيز لمنتسبها  أن يوصم بشراً بألقاب *
*لم يختاروها لأنفسهم، مرة نطلق عليهم أهل البيت.. أهل الذمة ومرة يطلق عليهم أهل الكتاب ومرة يشبههم *
*بالقردة والخنازير ومرة بالنصارى والمغضوب عليهم، مَن قال لكم بأنهم أهل كتاب هم ليسوا أهل كتاب هم *
*أهل كتب، كل الكتب العلمية المفيدة التي بين أيديكم هي كتبهم وهي نتاج فكرهم الحر الخلاق، بأي حق *
*تشبههم بالمغضوب عليهم والضالين وتأتي الآن لتقول إن عقيدتك أمرتك بأن لا تسب عقائد الآخرين؟ كيف *
*تشرح لطفلك عندما تقول له قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ورسوله إلى آخر الآية حتى يدفعوا الجزية عن يد *
*وهم صاغرون..أنهم اناس آمنون  لا يرغبون ان يكونون على صلة بكم فما الذى يبرر لكم قتالهم فى ديارهم *
* قتالهم و لو أفترضنا جدلا فقط ان لديكم مبررا لقتالهم فهل لديكم ما يبرر أن يدفعوا الجزية عن يد وهم *
*صاغرون؟ ما هذا الغل و الرغبة فى اذلال الآخرين  أنكم ساقطون أسرى مكبلين رهينة لكتابٍ، أنتم الذين *
*عجزتم أن تخرجوا بإنسانكم خارج حدود عقلية القرون الوسطى الذى كٌتب هذا الكتاب فيها ، هم أهل كتب *
*هم ليسوا أهل كتاب، جميع الكتب التي بين أيديكم هي كتبهم إذا استثنينا أبا هريرة وملحقاته..
(3)التطرف مرض اجتماعي ابتليت به البشرية في كل زمان ومكان ولكن عندما يصل هذا التطرف حد الوباء *
*يجب أن تُضافر البشرية جهودها من أجل القضاء عليه، التطرف يحرق المجتمع الذي يحتضنه أكثر من *
*المجتمعات التي يتطرف ضدها، التطرف يعني بصيرة المتطرف ويقضي على إبداعه يسيء إلى المجتمع *
*الذي وُجد فيه أكثر من إساءته إلى المجتمعات الأخرى نظرة بسيطة ومقارنة أبسط بين المجتمعات الإسلامية *
*والمجتمعات الأخرى يعطيك فكرة عن مدى التطرف في هذه المجتمعات، الانحطاط في الحالة الإنسانية التي *
*وصل إليها المجتمع الإسلامي دليل واضح على التطرف الذي يقود تلك المجتمعات إلى الهاوية، أما الوضع *
*في المجتمعات الغربية يعطيك فكرة على أن التطرف قد عجز على أن يلعب دوراً كبيراً في تلك *
*المجتمعات..فالمسلم عادة يتخير من التاريخ مقتطفات متباعدة  لا ارتباط زمنى بينها و يعتبرها هى تارخ *
*الانسانية  ويتغاضى عن الكم الاعظم من التاريخ لأنه لا يخدم مزاعمه المريضة فهو لا يدرس ابدا  كيف *
*نشر دينه بالسيف واقتحام البلدان و أحتلاله الاستيطانى يسميه فتوحات و نهبه  لحضارات و بلدان و ثروات *
*الآخرين ويسميه نشراً للعدل واحترام حقوق الآخرين، عندما يرفع المسلم مكبراً للصوت على باب كنيسة *
*ويصرخ كذب الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح بن مريم، هل يحترم عقائد الآخرين؟؟؟؟ هل تكذيب الناس في *
*عقائدها هو احترام لتلك العقائد؟ أريد جوابا لهذا السؤال.إن هذا الصراع الذى يفجره المسلمون فى العالكم *
*لن ينتهى فى صالحهم و اذا اراد المسلمون ايقافه فهذا سهل جدا فقط عليهم كي يتوقف هذا الصراع أن *
*يعيدوا النظر في التعاليم التي تدعو إلى رفض الآخر، التي تدعو إلى قتل الآخر، هو يريد أن يقرأ من تعاليمه *
*ما تتناسب مع رأيه ويغض النظر عن التعاليم الأخرى التي قسمت العالم إلى قسمين، هم الذين بدؤوا هذا *
*الصراع وعليهم هم بتغيير تعاليمهم أن ينهوا هذا الصراع، أنا لست مسيحية لست مسلمة ولا يهودية أنا *
*إنسانة علمانية  ولكنني أحترم حق الآخر في أن يؤمن بها..أنا لا أدافع عن رأيي من وجهة كوني مسيحية، *
*أنا أريد أن أُجلي تلك النقطة، أنا  إنسانة علمانية لا أؤمن بالغيبيات ولكني أحترم حق كل إنسان في أن *
*يؤمن بها، يا أخي آمن بالحجر ولكن إياك أن تضربي بها، أنت حر في أنت تعبد من تشاء ولكن لا علاقة لك *
*بعقائد الآخرين سواء آمنوا بأن المسيح هو الله ابن مريم أو أن الشيطان هو الله ابن مريم، اتركوا الناس في *
*عقائدهم، حريتك تبدأ عندما تنتهي حرية الآخرين عندما تطعن في مصداقية عقائد الآخرين أنت لا تحترم تلك *
*العقائد، يجب أن يتأكد المسلمين من تلك الحقيقة يجب أن يعرفوا تلك الحقيقة يجب أن يعيدوا النظر في تلك *
*الحقيقة يحترم الناس عقائدك عندما تحترم عقائدهم، أما عندما توصمهم وتشتمهم بالمكذوب عليهم والضالين *
*لا تمتلك هذا الحق، يجب أن تعرف حدك وتقف عنده..
(4)ما نراه من صراع ليس صراعا بين الغرب والإسلام إنه صراع بين الإسلام من جهة والعالم كله من جهة *
*أخرى لأن الإسلام قسَّم العالم إلى قسمين قسم مسلم وغير مسلم، يتحدث الدعاة الاسلاميون عن  حملات *
*التنصير في البلاد العربية والأفريقية و كأن التبشير بأى دين غير الاسلام جريمة شنعاء و مؤامرة رعناء  و *
*معصية رهيبة  كلها خسة و نزالة  و ارتكاب لأبشع المذابح لماذا لا يقول لنا إذا ضُبط على إنجيل في *
*محفظة رجل مسيحي في السعودية ماذا سيحل به؟ ألا يمارس المسلمون عقائدهم في بلاد الغرب بحرية؟ ألا *
*ينشرون دينهم في بلاد الغرب بحرية؟ هل سأل الغربيون داعية اسلامى لماذا تنشر دينك فى بلادنا او لماذا *
*تهدم مالك فى انشاء مساجد فى بلاد خالية من المسلمون او لماذا تدعوا الناس فى بلادنا لدينك؟؟؟؟  ماذا *
*ستفعل برجل غربي إذا ضُبط في بلادك يقوم بالدعوة إلى دينه؟ لماذا لا تعاملوا الناس بنفس الطريقة التي *
*تريدون الناس أن تعاملكم بها؟
(5) يركز المسلمون كثيرا على تحريم البلدان الغربية التشكيك فى أحداث الكارثة التى ألمت باليهود فى *
*اوروبا و يعتبرون ذلك دليلا على عدم أحترام الغرب لحرية التعبير  و الحق ان اليهود كشعبٌ غربىٌ  يحظون *
*بإحترام كبير من الغربيين و لكن يجب ان يدرك المسلمون أن احترام الآخرين لك استحقاق تكسبه بعرق *
*جبينك وليس منة يتصدقون بها عليك، اليهود خرجوا من مأساة فرضوا احترامهم على العالم بعلمهم لا *
*بإرهابهم، بعملهم لا بزعيقهم، البشرية مدينة بمعظم اكتشافات وعلوم القرن التاسع عشر والقرن العشرين *
*لعلماء اليهود، خمسة عشر مليون مشرد في العالم جمعوا شملهم ووصلوا إلى حقوقهم بالعمل والعلم، لم نر *
*يهوديا واحدا يفجر نفسه داخل مطعم ألماني، لم نر يهوديا واحد يهدم كنيسة لم نر يهوديا واحد يحتج على *
*ذلك بقتل الناس، حوَّل المسلمين ثلاثة تماثيل للإله بوذا إلى حطام لم نر بوذيا واحد يحرق مسجدا أو يقتل *
*مسلما أو يحرق كنيسة أو يحرق سفارة ولكن وحدهم المسلمين يدافعون عن معتقداتهم بحرق الكنائس وقتل *
*الناس وهدم السفارات، هذه الطريقة لن تؤدى بهم إلى نتيجة، على المسلمين أن يسألوا أنفسهم ماذا *
*يستطيعون أن يقدموا للبشرية قبل أن يطالبوا تلك البشرية باحترامهم؟ ما قام به الفنان الدانمركي قد يكون *
*أمرا غير مقبول لأن المساس بالمقدسات أمر غير مقبول ولكن حرية التعبير والنقد هي أقدس تلك المقدسات، *
*الفنان الدانمركي لم يعبر عن سلطته الدينية وسلطته السياسية وإنما عبر عن نفسه، المسلم يصعب عليه أن *
*يفهم تلك الحقيقة لأن الإسلام كدولة ودين لا يسمح له بأن يتجاوز حدود ذلك الدين وتلك الدولة رأى الفرد في *
*المجتمع الإسلامي هو رأي الجماعة ولذلك لا يستطيع أن يحلق بفكره خارج الحدود التي رسمته لها تلك *
*الجماعة، في الغرب الوضع يختلف تماما يحق للشخص أن يعبر عن رأيه بمعزل عن رأي سلطته الدينية *
*وسلطته السياسية، هذه النقطة على المسلمين أن يفهموها تماما، عندما يحرق سفارة هم لا ينتقمون من *
*الفنان وإنما ينتقمون من الدولة التي لا يمثلها هذا الفنان ولكنهم عاجزون عن فهم تلك الحقيقة لأنهم لا *
*يمارسون تلك الحرية.
*


----------



## رورو 2008 (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حلقة من برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ردا على الموضوع الذي لا يمت لاحترام الديانات الاخرى بصله ، اريد توضيح انه لا يرضى احد منكم الافتراء على ديانتكم ، فكيف ترضون على غيركم بل انكم تفتخرون بهذا وتفتخرون بوفاء سلطان ( المتقوقعه بفكرها المحدود) التي تدعو بكل بساطه بوش الخنزير  ان يحتل وطنها الاصلي الذي تبرت من كل ما يصلها به لتصبح مدنيه وغير همجيه ولكنها لم تدرك انهابالعكس فقد  اساءت في حق نفسها .
المهم اردت توضيح ان الاسلام يحترم الدينات الاخرى ويحض على الايمان بكل الانبياء والرسل وان القرآن الكريم مذكور فيه النبي عيسى وقصته كما انه يدافع عنه وامه مريم العذراء ومع هذا فانكم لا تقدموا لنا على الاقل القليل من الاحترام .اذا من الظالم ومن المظلوم .؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## Abu Jawad (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حلقة من برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس*

هل كان سب الانياء والرسل يوما هو نبع الحضارة !!
وهل كان زرع الكراهية والعدوان بين الاديان نوعا من الحضارة !
هل الحرية ان لا احترم اعتقاد الاخر  !
هل من العقلانية ان اجعل الاخر ينظر لي نظرة العدو!
ماذا ارادت هذه الصور ان تقول !؟


نحن نحترم السيد المسيح بل لا يسمح لأحد أن يسبه أو ان يذكره بمكروه ومن يفعل ذلك يعاقب وكانه سب محمد ونحترم موسى وكل الانبياء لا نكفر بأحد منهم


أريد أن أسال من يقول ان الاسلامين يقتلون غيرهم ما ردكم على ما فعل الصرب بأهل كوسوفا من المسلمين الألبان هل هناك رد على ذلك  !؟



أريد أن أسال 20 مليون مسيحي مصري موجودون الى الان في مصر كيف بقوا كل هذه المدة لو أن الاسلام يقتلهم كمان تدعون ؟؟


حاورو عقولكم وليس حقدكم


----------



## BITAR (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حلقة من برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس*

*بسبب أفكارها الجرئية والمنفتحة *
*التهديدات مستمرة بقتل د. وفاء سلطان *​*
**فتحت أجهزة الأمن الأمريكية تحقيقاً في قضية تعرض كاتبة وطبيبة أمريكية من أصل سوري تدعى وفاء سلطان لتهديدات بالقتل بعد تصريحات وكتابات انتقدت فيها تعاليم الإسلام وأجرت مقارنة بين رد فعل اليهود بعد "الهولوكست" ورد فعل المسلمين عقب أي اعتداء يتعرضون له من خلال تفجير أنفسهم أو تفجير السفارات، حسب تعبيرها. تهديدات بالقتل وأكدت الكاتبة وفاء سلطان أن "السلطات المعنية بالأمر تعرف مصدر التهديد وهم يراقبون وضعي الآن". وأضافت: " التهديدات بالقتل مستمرة وهي تأتيني عبر الهاتف وعلى جهاز تسجيل الرسائل الصوتية وعبر البريد الإلكتروني، ولا يعرّفون بأنفسهم ولا يتركون أسماءهم". وبرزت "قضية" الكاتبة والطبيبة وفاء سلطان مؤخراً في الصحافة الأمريكية حيث أفردت لها صحف بارزة مثل "نيويورك تايمز" تحقيقات خاصة حول التهديدات التي تتعرض لها على خلفية الأفكار التي تنشرها إما في مقابلات مع وسائل الإعلام أو مقالات دورية. وشددت الكاتبة المنحدرة من مدينة بانياس على الساحل السوري، في الآونة الأخيرة على فكرة أن الصراع القائم في العالم الآن "ليس صراعاً بين الأديان أو الحضارات وإنما بين حقبتين أو بين عقليتين واحدة ترجع للعصور الوسطى وأخرى للقرن الحادي والعشرين أو بين التخلف والحضارة وبين البربرية والعقلانية"، وذلك في مقارنة واضحة بين الغرب والإسلام. اغتيال طبيب أمام عينيها ويبدو من حديث وفاء سلطان لـ"العربية.نت" أن تغييراً طرأ على حياتها الفكرية وموقفها من الإسلام بعد أن شاهدت اغتيال أستاذها الجامعي يوسف اليوسف في إحدى شوارع مدينة حلب السورية. وتروي هذه الحادثة لـ"العربية.نت" قائلة:" البروفسور يوسف اليوسف كان أستاذي في الجامعة ويدرّس مادة (العينية) في جامعة حلب وكان أنبل إنسان، وقتل في شارع التلل في حلب.. وأنا كنت أسير في الشارع عندما قتل وركض الناس نحوه بعد أن جاء مجموعة من الملتحين وقتلوه وصرخوا الله أكبر.."، وتتابع " كان معه ابنة أخته التي أصيبت بحالة هستيرية جداً تصرخ وتبكي". وتتهم وفاء سلطان جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في سوريا بالوقوف وراء عملية اغتيال الطبيب يوسف اليوسف. إلا أن مصادر مقربة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في سوريا ذكرت أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين "لا تعرف شيئاً عن هذه القصة أو عن هذا الطبيب، وأشار المصدر إلى أنه "لايمكن الافتراض أن أي شخص ملتح ويصرخ الله أكبر في مكان ما أن يكون من جماعة الإخوان". وليس لـ"وفاء سلطان" أي انتماء سياسي، وتنتمي لعائلة "لا تمتهن السياسة أصلاً" كما تقول. وهي تتحدث عن كتاب سيصدر لها حديثاً عن الإسلام، وهو الكتاب الذي وصفته صحيفة "نيويورك تايمز" أنه "سيحدث دوياً كبيراً في العالم الإسلامي". واسم كتابها "السجين الهارب". وفكرة الكتاب هي نظرة الإسلام للخالق من وجهة نظر وفاء سلطان وبناء على التعاليم الإسلامية. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن وفاء سلطان تقيم في الولايات المتحدة بمدينة لوس أنجلوس، منذ عام 1989 وزارت سورية العام الماضي. ورغم التهديدات التي تتعرض لها، تقول إنها لا تخاف على نفسها، وتتوقع اغتيالها. مع ذلك، تشير أخيراً إلى وجود تغيير لدى المفكرين الإسلاميين الذين "يعرفون أن هذه التعاليم تخلق إنسان مشوهاً وهناك تجاوب معي من قبل العديد من مفكري الإسلام ولكن أتحفظ على أسمائهم.. في وقت لا يوجد فيه رجل دين إصلاحي"، على حد تعبيرها. وفاء سلطان... المرأة التي أشعلت النيران! يوسـف إبراهيــم كما لو أن الأرض انشقت عنها فجأة ودون أدنى مقدمات, ظهرت الدكتورة وفاء سلطان, مشعلة النار، عبر اللقاء التلفزيوني الذي أجري معها, عن المتطرفين والمتشددين الإسلاميين, قاذفة إياهم بما أثار مكامن الغضب في كافة قوى الظلام التي تعيش بين ظهرانينا. وكان لهذه الطبيبة الأميركية، السورية الأصل، والمختصة بالأمراض النفسية والعقلية, من الجرأة ما يكفي للجهر بصوتها عبر قناة "الجزيرة", وكي تتحدى كافة الموالين لتيار الإسلام الأصولي المتشدد, من خلال مشاركتها في ذلك الحوار التلفزيوني الذي جمع بينها ومتحدثين آخرين, أحدهما مصري والآخر جزائري, كلاهما متطرف ومتشدد, تعود رؤاه وجذوره الفكرية عن الإسلام إلى القرون الوسطى. ومنذ ذلك اللقاء وإلى اليوم, تحولت الدكتورة إلى نجمة في عيون الكثيرين, بينما احتلت موقعاً يقربها كثيراً من مملكة الشر, في عيون الأصوليين والمتشددين. فما الذي قالته على وجه التحديد, مما أثار غضب وحنق دعاة الكراهية, إلى كل هذا الحد؟ لقد استطاعت الدكتورة وفاء أن تأسر مستمعيها وتسمر عيونهم وعقولهم على الشاشة بطلاقتها وفصاحتها العربية. ولم يكن غريباً البتة أن يترك ذلك الحوار القصير الأحادي الجانب الذي سيطرت عليه المتحدثة تماماً, كل ذلك الأثر المجدد والباعث للحياة في أوساط المستنيرين والعلمانيين. ولا سبيل لشرح هذا الأثر وتوضيحه أفضل من تصور حالة القمع التي يخضع لها العلمانيون العرب داخل أوطانهم, وكم كان شعورهم عظيماً عند رؤيتهم لواحدة من أقرانهم وأنصارهم وهي تجهر بصوتهم جميعاً, بكل ذلك الاطمئنان وكل تلك الجرأة التي منحتها إياها ديمقراطية بلاد المهجر الأميركي الذي تعيش فيه حالياً. وقبل ذلك كله, فإن في كون المتحدث امرأة, ما يكفي بحد ذاته لاستفزاز ثائرة الظلاميين والأصوليين بيننا, الذين يصور لهم فهمهم الظلامي المتعسف للإسلام, أن مكانة المرأة في المجتمع يجب ألا تكون أفضل حالاً من مكانة الماشية والدواب, وأن عليها أن تعامل بهذه الصفة, وليس على أساس إنسانيتها بأي حال! ومما زاد حقد هؤلاء وغضبهم عليها, أنها تعيش بعيداً عن متناول أيديهم الحاقدة, في لوس أنجلوس, التي تبعد آلاف الأميال عن مملكة الظلام. ولولا ذلك, لكانوا قد أثاروا الرعب في قلبها حتماً وهددوها بالحرق والقتل, مثلما يفعلون مع كل من يعارض نهجهم وسلوكهم الأصولي المتطرف. وهاهم وجدوا أنفسهم قبالة امرأة مثقفة عالمة وطبيبة نفسانية, يؤهلها ذكاؤها وكفاءتها الذهنية لمواجهة أي كان. كما أنها تحدثت بقدر من الفصاحة والحصافة, مما لا يرقى إلى فهمه كثير من الأصوليين من ذوي العقول المتحجرة المتكلسة. ومن أهم ما قالته الدكتورة وفاء إن الإسلام في أمس الحاجة إلى الإصلاح والاقتراب من التنويرية العلمانية, حتى يتمكن المسلمون من اللحاق بركب الحضارة الإنسانية. وما يفهم من هذا القول, حكمه الصريح والمباشر على حالة التقهقر والتخلف التي يعيشها العالمان العربي والإسلامي اليوم. وكان من رأيها أن الإسلام يكابد الآن في سبيل اللحاق بركب الحداثة وقيم حقوق الإنسان وتقدم العلوم والآداب وإحراز التقدم الفكري والعلمي, على النحو الذي تعرف به كل هذه الظواهر الحداثية في الحضارة الإنسانية العالمية. ومضت إلى القول إن هذا هو السبب الذي يدفع ببعض أتباع الإسلام لاتخاذ مواقف دفاعية متطرفة, تدعو للتمسك بالتقليدي والقديم, في مواجهة الحداثة الجارية في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها, بما فيها الصين واليابان والهند شرقاً, وأوروبا والولايات المتحدة الأميركية غرباً. ومن يريد منا التحقق من صدق ما قالته الدكتورة المتحدثة, فما عليه إلا أن يجيل النظر حواليه في العالمين العربي والإسلامي, ليرى كم عدد الكتب والأفلام وأشرطة الفيديو والأفكار التي تحجب أو تحرق أو يتم طمرها وسط كم هائل من النفايات التي تضخ يومياً. وهناك في هذه الدول, يتم إغلاق المزيد والمزيد من العقول يومياً, بينما تتراجع الحقوق وتهضم, على خلفية الرعب الذي تشيعه وتبثه جماعات الإرهاب الإسلاموي الأصولي المتطرف. وفي الوقت ذاته فقد تحولت الجامعات التي يفترض فيها أن تكون منارات ومشاعل للعلم والاستنارة والمعرفة, إلى معاقل للجهل وضيق الآفاق. وكما قالت الدكتورة وفاء, فإن في الدفاع عن الإسلام الليبرالي المستنير, ما يرقى إلى الدفاع عن حقنا في الفكر والحياة بصفتنا بشراً, لا أن نكون أشبه بالإنسان الآلي المغسول الدماغ. ولكي نوجز القول, فإن ما قالت به الدكتورة المتحدثة, إنما هو حقائق آثرنا نحن العلمانيين العرب الذين نعيش داخل مجتمعاتنا المحلية, نسيانها أو تجاهلها, خوفاً من دوامة الرعب والإرهاب الفكري, التي يثيرها الظلاميون من المحيط إلى الخليج. وعليه, فقد آثرنا اتخاذ موقف المتفرج على سيادة قوى الشر والتخلف وهيمنتها على مجتمعاتنا باسم حركة "الإخوان المسلمين", وغيرها من الظلال والمسميات, بما فيها: حركة "حماس", و"الجماعة الإسلامية", تنظيم "القاعدة", وغيرها كثير من المنظمات والجمعيات والحركات المتطرفة والمتشددة. وفي الوقت ذاته وقفنا مكتوفي الأيدي, بينما تسود عالمنا أسماء وشخصيات لدعاة أصوليين شبه أميين, من أمثال أسامة بن لادن, وأيمن الظواهري, ومن سار سيرهم. وبالنتيجة, فقد خيمت غلالة من الحزن والأسى فوق سماء عالمنا العربي الإسلامي كله. ولك أن تنظر من مصر مروراً بالأردن وفلسطين وحتى بعض دول الخليج, كي ترى كيف سيطرت الأصوات الظلامية على المساجد والمؤسسات التشريعية والتنفيذية, بل وعلى المدارس والجامعات, ومختلف الدوائر والمصالح الحكومية. ومع أن السبيل الوحيد للخروج من هذه المتاهة, لن يتحقق إلا عبر تضافر أصوات كافة المفكرين والمعتدلين داخل الإسلام نفسه, إلا أن ذلك يتطلب التعاون مع العلمانيين من أمثال الدكتورة وفاء التي لم تتردد ولم تتلجلج في دعوتها الجريئة الصريحة لضرورة فصل الدين عن الدولة في المجتمعات الإسلامية والعربية. وبفضل أمثال هذه الدكتورة – من الآمنين المتحررين من أي خوف وذعر, المقيمين بالضرورة بعيداً عن مملكة الظلام- فإنه يمكن تفادي وقوع صدام حضارات بيننا والآخرين. لكن منذ ظهورها في شهر فبراير الماضي, عبر ذلك الحوار التلفزيوني المشار إليه, انهالت على المتحدثة رسائل التهديد والوعيد بالقتل, عبر البريد الإلكتروني والهاتف والإنترنت, مما دعا الحكومة الأميركية إلى وضعها تحت حمايتها بصفتها مواطنة أميركية. وهكذا تحولت الدكتورة من مواطنة يكاد لا يعرفها أحد, إلى نجمة لامعة مضيئة في سماء الوطن العربي الأم والوطن المهجر البديل معاً. وعلى رغم سيل التهديدات التي انهالت عليها, فهي لم تركن إلى الذعر والخوف, بل تعهدت بالمضي قدماً في دعوتها لنشر العلمانية في أوساط المسلمين. الإتحاد الإماراتية *


----------



## ربيع (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: حلقة من برنامج الإتجاه المعاكس*

فيصل القاسم محلل سياسي
 وليس له صله بأمور الدين ولا يمثل رأي الدين

ولا يريد الا شهره  صراع الديوك

حتى الاسلام والمسلمون لم يسلمو من برنامجه

اما قتل وفاء سلطان 

هذا الفعل غير صحيح ويحرمه الشرع الاسلام

والذي اعلن عن قتلها ما هو الامتحمس وجاهل في امور الدين

اما عن تكبير الموضوع فلا داعي لذالك


----------

